# Mi date un consiglio?



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita? 
Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
Lui me l'ha uccisa, mi ha ucciso i ricordi.
Annientati, distrutti...
Impossibile perdonare


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...



Ciao cara Diletta,

lo si legge, che in fondo di te, non riesci a perdonare ... 

puoi regalarli proprio a lui ... con la nota, di falsità ... 


un abbraccio ...


sienne


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Ciao Diletta 
Lo dici tu stessa: sono i tuoi ricordi, fanno parte di te, la tua storia sei tu non lui... capisco che non riesci a perdonare, mi sembra umano, però... te lo dico non per farti una critica, è una constatazione... sei ancora marito-centrica e lui non se lo merita, no?
Io li terrei, come monito, in un senso catartico... non si può prescindere da quello che siamo stati, anche se possiamo andare oltre, ma quello che siamo stati resta lì, nel passato... fa parte di noi...

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Il consiglio è di tornare dallo psicologo.


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due *contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Buttale tutte.
Tienine solo una.  A scelta.


----------



## Apollonia (27 Agosto 2014)

Ciao! Proprio oggi leggevo di non buttare i ricordi, ma di metterli in uno scatolone in cantina. Per te che hai figli, magari un domani serviranno per conoscere meglio i nonni ei i bisnonni dei tuoi nipoti.
IO alcune cose le ho buttate (abito, collana di bigiotteria, penne, etc). Le foto di noi due ( una vetrinetta piena) le ho tolte dalle cornici e ho messo solo foto mie, anche se fatte da lui. Foto del matrimonio non sono più esposte.
Però' un libro sul feng- shui che ho letto diceva di BUTTARE tutte le cose materiali (libri, foto, giocattoli, etc) che ci turbano, perché metterli in cantina non ha senso. Prova anche a leggere qualcosa sullo space-cleaning.
io ho buttato tante cose e non mi sono pentita. Pare che si liberi energia positiva quando si buttano cose che non ci piacciono più.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> Lo dici tu stessa: sono i tuoi ricordi, fanno parte di te, la tua storia sei tu non lui... capisco che non riesci a perdonare, mi sembra umano, però... te lo dico non per farti una critica, è una constatazione... sei ancora marito-centrica e lui non se lo merita, no?
> Io li terrei, come monito, in un senso catartico... non si può prescindere da quello che siamo stati, anche se possiamo andare oltre, ma quello che siamo stati resta lì, nel passato... fa parte di noi...
> 
> Ti abbraccio.



Vedi, Lola, la mia storia è concatenata alla sua, abbiamo una storia simile alla vostra, quindi è difficile, anzi direi impossibile, scindere i miei ricordi dai "nostri". 
Dici che sono ancora marito-centrica, lo sono solo quando abbasso la guardia.
Mi sono salvata finora perché mi sono creata un mondo tutto mio dove io sono la protagonista assoluta.
Per funzionare funziona...ma ogni tanto va in crash.


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Lo sai che alcuni popoli indigeni hanno il terrore di farsi fotografare perchè hanno paura che gli venga rubata l'anima? 
  La foto non mente, rivela sempre quello  che sei, ecco in che modo ti ruba l'anima, non puoi nasconderti agli  occhi di nessuno.          
Le foto non contano nulla.
Se potessi tornare prima del tradimento, farei LA foto con mia moglie e sarebbe quella di tutta la mia anima.
Che bello se perdonassi tuo marito.......
ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Per ora metti via le foto in una scatola e lasciale li nascoste, prima o poi potrai riguardarle senza particolare dispiacere


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, Lola, la mia storia è concatenata alla sua, abbiamo una storia simile alla vostra, quindi è difficile, anzi direi impossibile, scindere i miei ricordi dai "nostri".
> Dici che sono ancora marito-centrica, lo sono solo quando abbasso la guardia.
> Mi sono salvata finora perché mi sono creata un mondo tutto mio dove io sono la protagonista assoluta.
> Per funzionare funziona...ma ogni tanto va in crash.


E lo chiami salvarsi?


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chefotografare e della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Il problema vero è che vorresti sparisse lui  (e tornasse l'uomo che credevi fosse).

Io da casa le sue foto le ho fatte sparire immediatamente....ma il problema è che non ho fatto sparire lui.

Se pensi che alle tue figlie non interessino

fai un bel falò. ...prima fotografale e archiviale su una chiavetta.
potresti sentirti meglio.

O tappezza la casa di quelle foto...per farlo sentire una merda.

scegli quello che secondo te ti fa più bene.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Lo sai che alcuni popoli indigeni hanno il terrore di farsi fotografare perchè hanno paura che gli venga rubata l'anima? *
> La foto non mente, rivela sempre quello  che sei, ecco in che modo ti ruba l'anima, non puoi nasconderti agli  occhi di nessuno.
> Le foto non contano nulla.
> Se potessi tornare prima del tradimento, farei LA foto con mia moglie e sarebbe quella di tutta la mia anima.
> ...


Cavallo Pazzo non si fece mai fotografare proprio per quel motivo.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E lo chiami salvarsi?



Sì, perché stavo proprio affogando...
Di necessità si fa virtù


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita? *
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> *La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.*
> ...


Conservale. Inutile ingannare la mente.


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


E ti preoccupi delle foto?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema vero è che vorresti sparisse lui  (e tornasse *l'uomo che credevi fosse)*.
> 
> Io da casa le sue foto le ho fatte sparire immediatamente....ma il problema è che non ho fatto sparire lui.
> 
> ...



Hai detto bene, mia cara, l'uomo che credevo fosse...
Quindi non può tornare perché in realtà non è mai esistito.
Ma se faccio il falò spariscono per sempre dalla mia vista, anzi, da dentro il mobile, ma non dalla mia mente.
Come si fa a far sparire i ricordi?
Tu come fai?


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> E ti preoccupi delle foto?


Non c'è niente di insolito...

tutto disturba.

Musiche film foto frasi. ....


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, Lola, la mia storia è concatenata alla sua, abbiamo una storia simile alla vostra, quindi è difficile, anzi direi impossibile, scindere i miei ricordi dai "nostri".
> Dici che sono ancora marito-centrica, lo sono solo quando abbasso la guardia.
> Mi sono salvata finora perché mi sono creata un mondo tutto mio dove io sono la protagonista assoluta.
> Per funzionare funziona...ma ogni tanto va in crash.


Vedi, Diletta, non sono proprio d'accordo su quel "nostri"... la realtà è comunque un vissuto totalmente soggettivo, secondo me... quello che io ricordo, non è quello che ricorda Marito... è c'è stato comunque anche un prima "noi" e anche quel prima sono io...
Io ho interrotto la simbiosi, perché ho capito che era deleteria... il "mondo tutto mio" non funzionava... dovevo (devo) diventare emotivamente autonoma per salvarmi... per salvarci...
Il crash è perché il sistema non funziona...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, perché stavo proprio affogando...
> Di necessità si fa virtù


Ma tu stai ancora affogando, impedita. Solo che non te ne rendi conto che stai guardando un film.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> E ti preoccupi delle foto?



Credimi: ci tenevo tanto, ma proprio tanto.
E ora sfuggo da loro, appena le scorgo. Chiudo immediatamente lo sportello.
Mi proteggo così e così per tutte le cose che potrebbero farmi ancora male.
Non abbasso mai la guardia, massima prevenzione su tutto, la spontaneità è scomparsa, non me la posso permettere...


----------



## Horny (27 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non c'è niente di insolito...
> 
> tutto disturba.
> 
> Musiche film foto frasi. ....


Ma disturbano perché si è disturbati dentro.
E il soggetto delle foto ce lo abbiamo in casa? 
Capisco non vivessero assieme,
Ma altrimenti...... il problema foto mi appare del tutto secondario.


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Non è possibile che in quella miriade di foto non ce ne sia qualcuna che ti ricordi momenti belli?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, mia cara, l'uomo che credevo fosse...
> Quindi non può tornare perché in realtà non è mai esistito.
> Ma se faccio il falò spariscono per sempre dalla mia vista, anzi, da dentro il mobile, ma non dalla mia mente.
> Come si fa a far sparire i ricordi?
> Tu come fai?


I ricordi NON spariscono, potrai solo con il tempo soffermarti di meno nel riviverli ma come fai ad escludere una parte del tuo vissuto. Ma non è meglio affrontarli questi ricordi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi: ci tenevo tanto, ma proprio tanto.
> E ora sfuggo da loro, appena le scorgo. Chiudo immediatamente lo sportello.
> Mi proteggo così e così per tutte le cose che potrebbero farmi ancora male.
> Non abbasso mai la guardia, massima prevenzione su tutto, la spontaneità è scomparsa, non me la posso permettere...


Ma allora devi affrontare te stessa con l'aiuto di qualcuno adeguato


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vedi, Diletta, non sono proprio d'accordo su quel "nostri"... la realtà è comunque un vissuto totalmente soggettivo, secondo me... quello che io ricordo, non è quello che ricorda Marito... è c'è stato comunque anche un prima "noi" e anche quel prima sono io...
> Io ho interrotto la simbiosi, perché ho capito che era deleteria... il "mondo tutto mio" non funzionava... dovevo (devo) diventare emotivamente autonoma per salvarmi... per salvarci...
> Il crash è perché il sistema non funziona...



Ma il problema è che spesso e volentieri i ricordi che richiamano un vissuto felice, tipo un viaggio o una vacanza o comunque qualsiasi ricordo piacevole, richiamano anche un suo tradimento.
Ecco che tutto viene guastato, per non parlare poi dei luoghi da noi frequentati abitualmente, anche questi "contaminati" dalle sue cazzate nauseanti.
La simbiosi va interrotta e hai fatto bene per la salute della vostra coppia. Anche per me è finita e mi sento più libera, ma la delusione per aver vissuto una vita nell'illusione di qualcosa che non era è ancora molto forte.
E fa ancora male...


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2014)

Horby ha detto:


> Ma disturbano perché si è disturbati dentro.
> E il soggetto delle foto ce lo abbiamo in casa?
> Capisco non vivessero assieme,
> Ma altrimenti...... il problema foto mi appare del tutto secondario.


Disturbano perché le hai sotto gli occhi anche quando sei sola e vorresti pensare ad altro. 


Dusturbano perché tante verità non le saprai mai.

Disturbano perché ti ricordano quanto sei stata ingenua fiduciosa.

Disturbano perché avresti voluto ben altro. 

Certo. L'ideale sarebbe buttare l'originale.....a volte è troppo tardi.  Ripieghi sugli oggetti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non è possibile che in quella miriade di foto non ce ne sia qualcuna che ti ricordi momenti belli?



Ma sono tutti quanti ricordi bellissimi!
Intesa perfetta, felicità alle stelle, noi coppia esemplare.
Come si concilia tutto questo con i tradimenti, con la doppia vita che conduceva?
E' questo il problema.


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora devi affrontare te stessa con l'aiuto di qualcuno adeguato



Già fatto. Sono arrivata a salvare il salvabile e a restare a galla (a dispetto di JB).
Però questi stratagemmi li ho adottati dopo aver finito la terapia, di conseguenza il mio psico non lo sa!
Se lo sapesse...


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma disturbano perché si è disturbati dentro.
> E il soggetto delle foto ce lo abbiamo in casa?
> Capisco non vivessero assieme,
> Ma altrimenti...... il problema foto mi appare del tutto secondario.



Non è secondario perché sono/erano gli anni più belli della mia vita, più significativi.
E ora è tutto distrutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Già fatto. Sono arrivata a salvare il salvabile e a restare a galla (a dispetto di JB).
> Però questi stratagemmi li ho adottati dopo aver finito la terapia, di conseguenza il mio psico non lo sa!
> Se lo sapesse...


Se lo sapesse ... Forse ti potrebbe aiutare


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se lo sapesse ... Forse ti potrebbe aiutare



Ci penserò.
Il fatto però che, per colpa di un superficialotto che mi sono sposata, debba risottomettermi a terapia dove, lo so già, starò male e in cui dovrò ri-lavorare sodo, mi rende furibonda.
Ma non dovrebbe essere lui a sentirsi a disagio ricordando certi vissuti?
Invece niente, imperturbabile.
Io, al suo posto, terrei gli occhi bassi a vita, anzi, mi sotterrerei dalla vergogna.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ci penserò.
> Il fatto però che, per colpa di un superficialotto che mi sono sposata, debba risottomettermi a terapia dove, lo so già, starò male e in cui dovrò ri-lavorare sodo, mi rende furibonda.
> Ma non dovrebbe essere lui a sentirsi a disagio ricordando certi vissuti?
> Invece niente, imperturbabile.
> Io, al suo posto, terrei gli occhi bassi a vita, anzi, mi sotterrerei dalla vergogna.


Lo hai scritto  nella prima riga è un superficiale , immagino che lui non si sia mai posto 
Il problema di una sua analisi


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo hai scritto  nella prima riga è un superficiale , immagino che lui non si sia mai posto
> Il problema di una sua analisi


No, anche perché ne ha poca fiducia.
E' venuto in terapia quando lo psicologo gliel'ha chiesto, docile come un agnellino e spaventatissimo dalla piega che aveva preso la cosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, anche perché ne ha poca fiducia.
> E' venuto in terapia quando lo psicologo gliel'ha chiesto, docile come un agnellino e spaventatissimo dalla piega che aveva preso la cosa...


Ed è rimasto abbastanza tra trarne qualche beneficio?


----------



## Diletta (27 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed è rimasto abbastanza tra trarne qualche beneficio?



Bisognerebbe chiederlo a lui.
Era tutto finalizzato a salvare il matrimonio...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi, Lola, la mia storia è concatenata alla sua, abbiamo una storia simile alla vostra, quindi è difficile, anzi direi impossibile, scindere i miei ricordi dai "nostri".
> Dici che sono ancora marito-centrica, lo sono solo quando abbasso la guardia.
> Mi sono salvata finora perché mi sono creata un mondo tutto mio dove io sono la protagonista assoluta.
> Per funzionare funziona...ma ogni tanto va in crash.


Io non riesco a capire come tu faccia a restare con lui. 
Esattamente come per Circe
Che senso ha? Scusa è un mio limite ma stare con un uomo per il quale si prova rancore fa male solo a te.
E la facciata di donna che vive per se stessa è una bella maschera ma proprio poco credibile.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma disturbano perché si è disturbati dentro.
> E il soggetto delle foto ce lo abbiamo in casa?
> Capisco non vivessero assieme,
> Ma altrimenti...... il problema foto mi appare del tutto secondario.


Quoto


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2014)

non so che dirti diletta
un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Rispondo senza leggere gli altri.
Conservali, aspetta. E' la tua vita, non è solo quella che credevi la vostra vita. Tu sei lì e lì tu eri tu, intera e autentica.
Li rivedrai così fra qualche anno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ciao! Proprio oggi leggevo di non buttare i ricordi, ma di metterli in uno scatolone in cantina. Per te che hai figli, magari un domani serviranno per conoscere meglio i nonni ei i bisnonni dei tuoi nipoti.
> IO alcune cose le ho buttate (abito, collana di bigiotteria, penne, etc). Le foto di noi due ( una vetrinetta piena) le ho tolte dalle cornici e ho messo solo foto mie, anche se fatte da lui. Foto del matrimonio non sono più esposte.
> Però' un libro sul feng- shui che ho letto diceva di BUTTARE tutte le cose materiali (libri, foto, giocattoli, etc) che ci turbano, perché metterli in cantina non ha senso. Prova anche a leggere qualcosa sullo space-cleaning.
> io ho buttato tante cose e non mi sono pentita. Pare che si liberi energia positiva quando si buttano cose che non ci piacciono più.


Io ho buttato cose sue, vestiti miei, intimo, biancheria. 
Ma non foto. Ho cambiato quelle esposte.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, mia cara, l'uomo che credevo fosse...
> Quindi non può tornare perché in realtà non è mai esistito.
> Ma se faccio il falò spariscono per sempre dalla mia vista, anzi, da dentro il mobile, ma non dalla mia mente.
> Come si fa a far sparire i ricordi?
> Tu come fai?


Anche i ricordi vanno ristrutturati.
JB lo dice con crudezza solita, ma ha ragione, la terapia aiuta.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sono tutti quanti ricordi bellissimi!
> Intesa perfetta, felicità alle stelle, noi coppia esemplare.
> Come si concilia tutto questo con i tradimenti, con la doppia vita che conduceva?
> E' questo il problema.


Guarda che il problema sarebbe suo non tuo.
E' lui che era scisso tra quello che viveva con te e l'altro sé.
Tu non devi farti carico del suo sdoppiamento, tu eri intera.
Con il farti carico di tenere tutto insieme cercando di ignorare, nascondere, eliminare i segni del vissuto tu ti stai scindendo.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

se dopo così tanto tempo ... c'è ancora questa scissione nella percezione,
è anche un fattore che il proprio intimo non si riconcilia ... con c'è che è. 
Perché farsi tanto male? Perché non liberarsene? ... In cosa consiste questa difficoltà.
È una trappola ... 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene, mia cara, l'uomo che credevo fosse...
> Quindi non può tornare perché in realtà non è mai esistito.
> Ma se faccio il falò spariscono per sempre dalla mia vista, anzi, da dentro il mobile, ma non dalla mia mente.
> Come si fa a far sparire i ricordi?
> Tu come fai?


I ricordi non spariscono, ma si affievoliscono se non sono continuamente riportati a galla dagli oggetti.
E' per questo che io ho buttato i vestiti, nuovi e che mi piacevano, di quando l'ho incontrata. Aprivo l'armadio e li avevo sempre di fronte agli occhi, e tutte le volte mi venivano in mente le scene e gli inganni. Pensa che non ho più cucinato certi piatti perché sono legati a certe situazioni dolorose.
Certo, come dice Disy, sarebbe meglio buttare il soggetto, ma a volte non si può.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire come tu faccia a restare con lui.
> Esattamente come per Circe
> Che senso ha? Scusa è un mio limite ma stare con un uomo per il quale si prova rancore fa male solo a te.
> E la facciata di donna che vive per se stessa è una bella maschera ma proprio poco credibile.


Io non credo che Diletta provi rancore per suo marito, altrimenti avrebbe già fatto le valigie.
Prova nostalgia e tristezza per gli anni che credeva puliti e invece ha scoperto essere marci.
Credimi Farfalla, pensare che stavi festeggiando un anniversario di matrimonio e invece scoprire che tuo marito si sia allontanato dal tavolo parecchie volte per scrivere wa all'amante fa davvero male. E questo e' un mio esempio fra i tanti che si potrebbero raccontare.
Non è una facciata vivere per se stessi, e' che sposti l'attenzione dagli altri, dalla coppia, a te stessa. E' una tecnica che ti insegnano anche gli psicologi. Serve a soffrire meno e a guardarti meglio dentro.
Ti chiedi perché non lascia il marito. Probabilmente l'analisi dei costi e benefici, o degli svantaggi e vantaggi dello stare insieme, pende di più da una parte. Anche questa e' una cosa che ho imparato dalla psico. 
E poi ci sono momenti in cui sei veramente giù, e altri in cui stai meglio: le famose montagne russe.
E allora rifletti sulla storia, sul vissuto tuo e della coppia, e scopri che, mentre tu eri a casa a fare la cosa X (stirare, cucinare una torta per lui, leggere un libro aspettandolo, essere in ospedale a fare visita ad un parente, qualsiasi cosa) lui si stava bellamente scopando una pu....lzella in un b&b, come è successo a me. 
Queste sono cose che i traditori non proveranno MAI.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io non credo che Diletta provi rancore per suo marito, altrimenti avrebbe già fatto le valigie.
> Prova nostalgia e tristezza per gli anni che credeva puliti e invece ha scoperto essere marci.
> Credimi Farfalla, pensare che stavi festeggiando un anniversario di matrimonio e invece scoprire che tuo marito si sia allontanato dal tavolo parecchie volte per scrivere wa all'amante fa davvero male. E questo e' un mio esempio fra i tanti che si potrebbero raccontare.
> Non è una facciata vivere per se stessi, e' che sposti l'attenzione dagli altri, dalla coppia, a te stessa. E' una tecnica che ti insegnano anche gli psicologi. Serve a soffrire meno e a guardarti meglio dentro.
> ...



Ciao

tutto vero. Ma quando finisce tutto ciò?
Stiamo parlando di un male, di montagne e valli ... da oltre tre anni. 


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tutto vero. Ma quando finisce tutto ciò?
> Stiamo parlando di un male, di montagne e valli ... da oltre tre anni.
> ...


Hai ragione. Ma ognuno ha i propri tempi di elaborazione. E secondo me, più lungo e' il periodo in cui  hai percepito il male, più lungo e' il periodo di ripresa.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ma ognuno ha i propri tempi di elaborazione. E secondo me, più lungo e' il periodo in cui  hai percepito il male, più lungo e' il periodo di ripresa.



Ciao 

questo aspetto ha anche del vero. 
Ma non stiamo parlando di una storia parallela, che racchiude un periodo ben preciso. 
Ma di un uomo, che ha tradito più volte nel corso della storia. Di un uomo che si è dato per fedele,
mentre crede invece, che l'uomo è cacciatore e che tradire faccia parte della natura dell'uomo. 
In poche parole, non è stato una crisi ... non è stato un percorso di coppia ... 
Bensì, lui si è fatto conoscere sotto una certa luce, invece è un'altro ... ritenendolo normale. 

Che passo di elaborazione si potrà mai fare di fronte a ciò? 
L'inganno tocca proprio il nocciolo ... la visione di vita, la visione del mondo ... 
Il passo del perdono, della comprensione, dell'accettazione ... cosa comprende?
Può comprendere solo la negazione di tutto quello che è stato, per ricominciare. 
L'equilibrio va ricercato in noi, ma anche con lui ... perché continua a stare lì. 
E come integrare il passato? Perché l'uomo ... è lo stesso, non è un'altro ... 
Riscrivere la storia ... significa riconoscere, accettare ... che lui non è l'uomo che si ha scelto,
perché quell'uomo ... continua a ritenere che è natura dell'uomo ... naturale ingannare ... essere ipocrita. 
Non vi è riconoscimento, per quanto riguarda il nocciolo ... l'essenza che dava colore alla coppia ... 
È atroce, se si riflette bene ... 

Solo il passo del vero perdono ... può portare a comprendere oggettivamente,
se continuare o meno la relazione ... lei non riesce a perdonare ... a integrare ... 
cosa tiene allora assieme questa coppia? 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo aspetto ha anche del vero.
> Ma non stiamo parlando di una storia parallela, che racchiude un periodo ben preciso.
> ...


La paura di ritrovarsi soli presumo


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La paura di ritrovarsi soli presumo



Ciao

la paura di rimanere soli, allora non è abbastanza grande, 
per farsi andare bene la situazione ... la vita di coppia. 

Di norma, quello che tiene assieme ... dovrebbe avere una certa valenza,
che messa sulla bilancia ... neutralizza l'aspetto negativo ... 



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la paura di rimanere soli, allora non è abbastanza grande,
> per farsi andare bene la situazione ... la vita di coppia.
> ...


DI norma si ma non sempre è così, Diletta si sente incatenata a dei ricordi ed ancora non accetta che siano ricordi macchiati dalla verità che è e venuta fuori, rivorrebbe quella vita ma sa che non sarà più così e da qui frustrazione è stati di ansia  in questi casi o si da un taglio netto facendo violenza su se stessi o si può andare avanti per anni, il marito di Diletta non mi sembra in grado di analizzare un granché avulso da sensi di responsabilità e di colpa, con una persona così o impari a viverci diventando distante ( sostanzialmente non amandola più ) o è meglio allontanarsi prima possibile. Lui è quel che è ....o si accetta un uomo così o si esclude


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> DI norma si ma non sempre è così, Diletta si sente incatenata a dei ricordi ed ancora non accetta che siano ricordi macchiati dalla verità che è e venuta fuori, rivorrebbe quella vita ma sa che non sarà più così e da qui frustrazione è stati di ansia  in questi casi o si da un taglio netto facendo violenza su se stessi o si può andare avanti per anni, il marito di Diletta non mi sembra in grado di analizzare un granché avulso da sensi di responsabilità e di colpa, con una persona così o impari a viverci diventando distante ( sostanzialmente non amandola più ) o è meglio allontanarsi prima possibile. Lui è quel che è ....o si accetta un uomo così o si esclude



Ciao

infatti. Perciò avevo scritto "vero perdono" ... che ti porta verso il sapere ... 
Quando sai, vai verso tutte le incognite, che la vita racchiude. Con o senza lui ...
Ma lei si ritrova che qualsiasi scelta prenda ... vede montagne insormontabili. 
Non ha fatto pace ... 

Se dopo oltre tre anni ... stai ancora a lottare, forse, è il caso di cambiare tattica ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Perciò avevo scritto "vero perdono" ... che ti porta verso il sapere ...
> Quando sai, vai verso tutte le incognite, che la vita racchiude. Con o senza lui ...
> ...


Sì deve cambiare e agire diversamente per questo le ho detto di rivolgersi ancora allo psicologo


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

*una riflessione...*

...forse Diletta, tu non riesci a perdonare in primis te stessa, per aver sbagliato a valutare tuo marito, perché ti sei innamorata di un uomo che non era quello che credevi.
Perdona te stessa. Forse, se accetti questo "errore madornale" riesci a distaccarti dal passato, da quello che ha fatto tuo marito, che il risentimento non serve a cancellare.
E infine: non so perché hai deciso di restare con lui... io non riuscirei a sopportare tutto questo rancore, dopo tutto questo tempo, io mi sarei ricostruita ma da sola.
Sembra che tu ti stia punendo, ti stia costringendo a tenertelo sotto gli occhi per espiare...


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo aspetto ha anche del vero.
> Ma non stiamo parlando di una storia parallela, che racchiude un periodo ben preciso.
> ...


Sienne, concordo su tutto, anche sul perdono. Io ultimamente ho letto mille cose sul perdono, e tutte in sostanza dicono la stessa cosa. Perdonare l'impossibile, o impossibile perdonare?
Può darsi che questa coppia stia insieme per i figli, o per interessi economici, o per qualsiasi altro motivo.
Lei ha deciso per ora che sta con suo marito. E sono sicura che ha perdonato già tante cose, ma non tutte.
Ha ragione Lola quando dice che forse dovrebbe perdonare se stessa.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> DI norma si ma non sempre è così, Diletta si sente incatenata a dei ricordi ed ancora non accetta che siano ricordi macchiati dalla verità che è e venuta fuori, rivorrebbe quella vita ma sa che non sarà più così e da qui frustrazione è stati di ansia  in questi casi o si da un taglio netto facendo violenza su se stessi o si può andare avanti per anni, il marito di Diletta non mi sembra in grado di analizzare un granché avulso da sensi di responsabilità e di colpa, con una persona così o *impari a viverci diventando distante (* sostanzialmente non amandola più ) o è meglio allontanarsi prima possibile. Lui è quel che è ....o si accetta un uomo così o si esclude


Credo che Diletta sia in questa fase…

Comunque Diletta, ritornando alla tua domanda iniziale, prendi uno scatolone e metti via gli album delle foto. Poi portalo in cantina e nascondilo.
Prova a vedere se così funziona. Altrimenti butta tutto.
A me le foto esposte facevano un brutto effetto, infatti le ho cambiate subito. Quelle nella scatola delle foto non mi pesano.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...forse Diletta, tu non riesci a perdonare in primis te stessa, per aver sbagliato a valutare tuo marito, perché ti sei innamorata di un uomo che non era quello che credevi.
> Perdona te stessa. Forse, se accetti questo "errore madornale" riesci a distaccarti dal passato, da quello che ha fatto tuo marito, che il risentimento non serve a cancellare.
> E infine: non so perché hai deciso di restare con lui... io non riuscirei a sopportare tutto questo rancore, dopo tutto questo tempo, io mi sarei ricostruita ma da sola.
> Sembra che tu ti stia punendo, ti stia costringendo a tenertelo sotto gli occhi per espiare...


Quoto
Non c'entra essere traditori e non poter capire. 
Io capisco lo stare insieme anche distaccandosi dall'altro ma raggiungendo una serenità e non provare più sentimenti negativi verso l'altro. Voler buttare le foto del tuo passato é segno che non hai perdonato proprio nulla


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

ma il perdono, quello vero ... per come lo intendo io,
comprende tutto ... proprio tutto ... dalla vita in generale,
fino alle donne che ci sono state con lui ... tutto ... 

Anche con un bel sano, ma andate tutti a quel paese,
e va bene così ... riinizio da me ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma il perdono, quello vero ... per come lo intendo io,
> comprende tutto ... proprio tutto ... dalla vita in generale,
> ...


Certo 
Ma non resti li
Non vai a letto con lui
Non fai la moglie di un uomo per il quale porti tanto rancore da eliminare le vostre foto. Questo é quello che non capisco


----------



## Trinità (28 Agosto 2014)

C'è qualcuno che gentilmente mi indica il link della storia di Diletta?
Ve ne sarei molto grato.
ciao


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo
> Ma non resti li
> Non vai a letto con lui
> Non fai la moglie di un uomo per il quale porti tanto rancore da eliminare le vostre foto. Questo é quello che non capisco



Ciao

e non riesce a vedersi sola ... 
e, forse, ha scelto il male minore ... 
che sempre enorme però risulta ... 

dovrebbe, cambiare psicologo ... cambiare tattica ... 
intraprendere un'altro cammino ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e non riesce a vedersi sola ...
> e, forse, ha scelto il male minore ...
> ...


Quoto  
Soprattutto l'ultima parte


----------



## danny (28 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per ora metti via le foto in una scatola e lasciale li nascoste, prima o poi potrai riguardarle senza particolare dispiacere



Esatto.
Poi riguardandole potrai un giorno confrontarti con più disincanto anche sui ricordi.
Le foto, rispetto ai ricordi, non cambiano.
I giudizi sì.
In fin dei conti è la tua vita, anche se condivisa.
Si butta via solo quello di cui non ci importa più niente, di solito.
Se qualcosa ci fa male, lo si ripone fino a quando non ci farà male più.


----------



## danny (28 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo senza leggere gli altri.
> Conservali, aspetta. *E' la tua vita*, non è solo quella che credevi la vostra vita. *Tu sei lì e lì tu eri tu, intera e autentica.*
> Li rivedrai così fra qualche anno.


Perfetta sintesi.


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma il perdono, quello vero ... per come lo intendo io,
> comprende tutto ... proprio tutto ... dalla vita in generale,
> ...


Infatti il punto è proprio quello. Diletta nn riesce a ricominciare da sé xké è ancora in simbiosi con un lui che Nn è reale e questo la manda in crash... imho...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Infatti il punto è proprio quello. Diletta nn riesce a ricominciare da sé xké è ancora in simbiosi con un lui che Nn è reale e questo la manda in crash... imho...



Ciao

si, in simbiosi con un lui-non-reale e probabilmente anche con concetti di un certo ambiente. 

Non lo so, cosa serve per affrontare certe mura. A me è risultato una cosa spontanea e normale. 
Come se il mio senso di sopravvivenza sia più forte di qualsiasi convenzione e credenza ... 

Mi dispiace tanto per lei ... ma qualcosa la rende tremendamente dipendente e non libera ... 
Anche in una prigione, uno riesce a ritagliarsi spazzi di libertà ... ma una prigione rimane. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, in simbiosi con un lui-non-reale e probabilmente anche con concetti di un certo ambiente.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che gentilmente mi indica il link della storia di Diletta?
> Ve ne sarei molto grato.
> ciao


http://www.cineblog01.eu/il-magico-mondo-di-oz-2014/


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, in simbiosi con un lui-non-reale e probabilmente anche con concetti di un certo ambiente.
> 
> ...


Cara Sienne, condivido in pieno. 
Questa cosa dell'ambiente sociale non l'ho mai accettata, mia madre ne era (ne è) totalmente condizionata al punto di trascurare cose ben più importanti, come la propria salute...
Io l'ho sempre vissuto in superficie... forse esagerando in senso opposto...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

I ricordi... Senti, Diletta. Sei stata felice con quest'uomo che hai sposato? La domanda vera è solo questa. Perché gli altri non sono mai come li vogliamo, mai, nemmeno quando ci sembrano perfetti secondo i nostri parametri, anzi, forse soprattutto quando ci sembrano perfetti... Il punto è come ci fanno sentire. Ti ha fatto sentire e stare bene quest'uomo? Sì. Un tempo, sì. Ora no. Tutto scorre, tutto muta, ma a partire da come noi stiamo e ci sentiamo. Se sei stata felice con lui, ringrazia la vita che te l'ha fatta provare la felicità, e fregatene se eri illusa, perché le illusioni sono necessarie per essere felici. Il passato non muta, la sua bellezza è intatta. Il tuo problema è il tuo oggi. Le foto erano e restano testimonianze di tempi in cui sei stata felice. Insomma, accetta di essere stata felice e smetti piuttosto di soffocare OGGI tutta la tua rabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I ricordi... Senti, Diletta. Sei stata felice con quest'uomo che hai sposato? La domanda vera è solo questa. Perché gli altri non sono mai come li vogliamo, mai, nemmeno quando ci sembrano perfetti secondo i nostri parametri, anzi, forse soprattutto quando ci sembrano perfetti... Il punto è come ci fanno sentire. Ti ha fatto sentire e stare bene quest'uomo? Sì. Un tempo, sì. Ora no. Tutto scorre, tutto muta, ma a partire da come noi stiamo e ci sentiamo. Se sei stata felice con lui, ringrazia la vita che te l'ha fatta provare la felicità, e fregatene se eri illusa, perché le illusioni sono necessarie per essere felici. Il passato non muta, la sua bellezza è intatta. Il tuo problema è il tuo oggi. Le foto erano e restano testimonianze di tempi in cui sei stata felice. Insomma, accetta di essere stata felice e smetti piuttosto di soffocare OGGI tutta la tua rabbia.


quoto
Se ti ha reso felice è perchè voleva renderti felice. La sincerità nel renderti felice c'era. Il tradimento è un'altra cosa
Ma quei momenti porca puttana erano veri e reali. Capisco che la mente ti possa far credere una cosa diversa ma prova a sforzarti. A me non verrebbe mai in mente di cancellare i momenti felici con mio marito, indipendentemente da quello che può essere successo successivamente (e non parlo del mio tradimento)


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> *Se ti ha reso felice è perchè voleva renderti felice. La sincerità nel renderti felice c'era*. Il tradimento è un'altra cosa
> Ma quei momenti porca puttana erano veri e reali. Capisco che la mente ti possa far credere una cosa diversa ma prova a sforzarti. A me non verrebbe mai in mente di cancellare i momenti felici con mio marito, indipendentemente da quello che può essere successo successivamente (e non parlo del mio tradimento)


Hai ragione, ma esistono anche le persone false e ipocrite. Cosa ne sappiamo noi se lui è stato sincero?
Non è polemica, e' solo una domanda che mi pongo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma esistono anche le persone false e ipocrite. Cosa ne sappiamo noi se lui è stato sincero?
> Non è polemica, e' solo una domanda che mi pongo.


Ma come fai a fingere di dare felicità?
lo puoi fare un giorno, due, tre
Non puoi per anni adoperarti per far felice una persona se non è quello che vuoi


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a fingere di dare felicità?
> lo puoi fare un giorno, due, tre
> Non puoi per anni adoperarti per far felice una persona se non è quello che vuoi


Fidati che si può. A me si legge in faccia tutto, ma non siamo tutti così.
Si può anche sapere dopo anni, anni, anni, che la persona con cui ti sei sposata l'ha fatto per comodità e non per amore. Fidati.


----------



## Trinità (28 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.cineblog01.eu/il-magico-mondo-di-oz-2014/


Non è il link giusto, ti sei sbagliato.
Se qualcuno fosse così gentile da indicarmi quello giusto ne sarei molto grato.
Vorrei leggere la storia di Diletta, grazie per la vostra collaborazione.
ciao


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come fai a fingere di dare felicità?
> lo puoi fare un giorno, due, tre
> Non puoi per anni adoperarti per far felice una persona se non è quello che vuoi


Sì, sì e sì. Nell'amarla, se lei stava bene con lui, c'era sincerità. Quoto quoto.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Fidati che si può. A me si legge in faccia tutto, ma non siamo tutti così.
> Si può anche sapere dopo anni, anni, anni, che la persona con cui ti sei sposata l'ha fatto per comodità e non per amore. Fidati.



Ciao

quoto!

In più se credi che il mondo vada così ... basta tenere la mogliettina tranquilla e felice a casa. 
Per poi poter sempre dire, ma io non ti ho fatto mancare nulla ... l'uomo è così ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Fidati che si può. A me si legge in faccia tutto, ma non siamo tutti così.
> Si può anche sapere dopo anni, anni, anni, che la persona con cui ti sei sposata l'ha fatto per comodità e non per amore. Fidati.


Per comodità resta con te, non ti rende felice
C'è una bella differenza


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...


..anche alcune donne.. E mi domando: cosa c'è di bene nell'aumentare l'infelicità globale? Se un uomo (o una donna) sono avventurieri di natura, perché devono pagare il prezzo del dolore inferto e subìto a un'idea dell'amore come rapporto esclusivo a due? Il bene è un totem a cui sacrificarsi in nome della verità a tutti i costi, di quello che certamente si chiama anche rispetto (ma rispetto solo per chi crede nell'esclusività, rispetto a senso unico, rispetto deciso dai fedeli di natura), o la sensazione condivisa di stare bene?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quoto!
> 
> ...


Ma se la sensazione che hai tu è che davvero non ti è mancato nulla vuol dire che lui ha davvero messo tutto se stesso per riuscire a renderti felice
Questo non significa che devi restare con uno che ti ha tradito perchè non ti ha fatto mancare nulla, ma se ti ha reso felice almeno a te stessa lo devi ammettere.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se la sensazione che hai tu è che davvero non ti è mancato nulla vuol dire che lui ha davvero messo tutto se stesso per riuscire a renderti felice
> Questo non significa che devi restare con uno che ti ha tradito perchè non ti ha fatto mancare nulla, ma se ti ha reso felice almeno a te stessa lo devi ammettere.



Ciao

c'è una domanda, che non troverà risposta e che può rodere anche l'osso ...
Lo ha fatto, per se stesso ... per poter ritagliarsi una fetta ... 
O l'ha fatto, perché ci tiene veramente a me ... 

Enigma ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ..anche alcune donne.. E mi domando: cosa c'è di bene nell'aumentare l'infelicità globale? Se un uomo (o una donna) sono avventurieri di natura, perché devono pagare il prezzo del dolore inferto e subìto a un'idea dell'amore come rapporto esclusivo a due? Il bene è un totem a cui sacrificarsi in nome della verità a tutti i costi, di quello che certamente si chiama anche rispetto (ma rispetto solo per chi crede nell'esclusività, rispetto a senso unico, rispetto deciso dai fedeli di natura), o la sensazione condivisa di stare bene?



Ciao

bella domanda ... 

Nel caso di Diletta, per come lei racconta di sé e del marito ... 
alla base sta la convinzione che tutti fan così, dove sta il problema ... 
Fa parte del gioco ... della ipocrisia di questa società ... 

espresso spicciolo spicciolo ...

Ma personalmente, devo riflettere ...


sienne


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una domanda, che non troverà risposta e che può rodere anche l'osso ...
> Lo ha fatto, per se stesso ... per poter ritagliarsi una fetta ...
> ...


Quoto! Penso che il dilemma sia proprio quello.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una domanda, che non troverà risposta e che può rodere anche l'osso ...
> Lo ha fatto, per se stesso ... per poter ritagliarsi una fetta ...
> ...



Quanto puoi fingere interesse e felicità per una persona?
Perchè i tradimenti si scoprono? nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi perchè l'altro non riesce più a fingere un interesse che non ha, o perchè si allontana.


----------



## lolapal (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I ricordi... Senti, Diletta. Sei stata felice con quest'uomo che hai sposato? La domanda vera è solo questa. Perché gli altri non sono mai come li vogliamo, mai, nemmeno quando ci sembrano perfetti secondo i nostri parametri, anzi, forse soprattutto quando ci sembrano perfetti... Il punto è come ci fanno sentire. Ti ha fatto sentire e stare bene quest'uomo? Sì. Un tempo, sì. Ora no. Tutto scorre, tutto muta, ma a partire da come noi stiamo e ci sentiamo. Se sei stata felice con lui, ringrazia la vita che te l'ha fatta provare la felicità, e fregatene se eri illusa, perché le illusioni sono necessarie per essere felici. Il passato non muta, la sua bellezza è intatta. Il tuo problema è il tuo oggi. Le foto erano e restano testimonianze di tempi in cui sei stata felice. Insomma, accetta di essere stata felice e smetti piuttosto di soffocare OGGI tutta la tua rabbia.


Fantastica, hai scritto un bel post... 



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una domanda, che non troverà risposta e che può rodere anche l'osso ...
> Lo ha fatto, per se stesso ... per poter ritagliarsi una fetta ...
> ...





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bella domanda ...
> 
> ...


Non so perché, ma ho la sensazione che queste due cose siano intrecciate: quanto i condizionamenti di un certo tipo di educazione influenzano anche le nostre emozioni? Quanto "la paura" di essere "sbagliati" davanti agli occhi degli "altri" ci spinge a mentire a noi stessi e a che ci è vicino?


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto puoi fingere interesse e felicità per una persona?
> Perchè i tradimenti si scoprono? nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi perchè l'altro non riesce più a fingere un interesse che non ha, o perchè si allontana.



Ciao

tu hai tradito, perché non avevi più interesse in tuo marito?

I motivi sono tanti. Leggi Diletta. Il marito è convinto che lei è la regina 
e le altre per divertirsi ... che per un uomo questo è normale. 
Ciò implica, che lei è la regina ... ma non esclusiva come donna ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quanto puoi fingere interesse e felicità per una persona?
> Perchè i tradimenti si scoprono? nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi perchè l'altro non riesce più a fingere un interesse che non ha, o perchè si allontana.


Quotissimo.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I ricordi... Senti, Diletta. Sei stata felice con quest'uomo che hai sposato? La domanda vera è solo questa. Perché gli altri non sono mai come li vogliamo, mai, nemmeno quando ci sembrano perfetti secondo i nostri parametri, anzi, forse soprattutto quando ci sembrano perfetti... Il punto è come ci fanno sentire. Ti ha fatto sentire e stare bene quest'uomo? Sì. Un tempo, sì. Ora no. Tutto scorre, tutto muta, ma a partire da come noi stiamo e ci sentiamo. Se sei stata felice con lui, ringrazia la vita che te l'ha fatta provare la felicità, e fregatene se eri illusa, perché le illusioni sono necessarie per essere felici. Il passato non muta, la sua bellezza è intatta. Il tuo problema è il tuo oggi. Le foto erano e restano testimonianze di tempi in cui sei stata felice. Insomma, accetta di essere stata felice e smetti piuttosto di soffocare OGGI tutta la tua rabbia.



Ok, sì, l'ho sempre detto, sono stata felice con lui perché lui mi ha reso felice, e, ne sono certa, senza ingannarmi (non lo ritengo possibile nel lungo periodo fingere di essere felice...).

Ma, è ovvio che se avessi scoperto all'epoca i suoi tanti altarini, la mia felicità sarebbe svanita in un nanosecondo.
E' molto difficile per me (impossibile?) vivere ora serenamente la coppia pensando a tutto il marcio che c'è stato.
E' stato tutto un gran puttanaio...come faccio a non sentirmi svilita?
Ogni ricordo bello mi riporta ad un tradimento, ovunque mi muova c'è stata un'amante (anche se è eccessivo definirla tale, ma non trovo altri vocaboli) e tre anni fa, altre donne fra le palle (scusate).
Forse è troppo anche per me e per misurare il nostro amore...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Fantastica, hai scritto un bel post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao

si, lo credo anch'io ... 

qui sta una parte del nodo ... 
e gli altri, possono essere alla fine, proprio se stessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu hai tradito,* perché non avevi più interesse in tuo marito*?
> 
> ...


e' quello che sto cercando di dirti
Io nei miei sentimenti con mio marito non ho mai finto
Ogni parola, ogni bacio, ogni gesto, ogni iniziativa erano sentite reali e spontanee
Se mio marito gettasse le nostre foto insieme di quel periodo a me spiacerebbe per lui. Perchè pur potendo cercare di capirlo saprei che getta una parte di storia vera.
Io non conosco il marito di Diletta, non so come l'ha fatta sentire. Io so che l'ha presa per il culo alla grande al momento della scoperta, e per come lui ha parlato delle altre io l'avrei preso a calci nel culo.
Io sono sempre contro Diletta, perchè mi spiace per lei, perchè capisco che non ha la forza di sfanculare un uomo che l'ha presa per il culo e non mentre la tradiva ma dopo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, sì, l'ho sempre detto, sono stata felice con lui perché lui mi ha reso felice, e, ne sono certa, senza ingannarmi (non lo ritengo possibile nel lungo periodo fingere di essere felice...).
> 
> Ma, è ovvio che se avessi scoperto all'epoca i suoi tanti altarini, la mia felicità sarebbe svanita in un nanosecondo.
> *E' molto difficile per me (impossibile?) vivere ora serenamente la coppia pensando a tutto il marcio che c'è stato*.
> ...


Eppure li resti
Eppure ci racconti di quanto adesso lui sia li ad aver paura di te
Stai con un uomo che ti ha fatto sentire svilita
Stai con un uomo che non rispetti più e non stimi più
Qeusto mi fa incazzare


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e' quello che sto cercando di dirti
> Io nei miei sentimenti con mio marito non ho mai finto
> Ogni parola, ogni bacio, ogni gesto, ogni iniziativa erano sentite reali e spontanee
> Se mio marito gettasse le nostre foto insieme di quel periodo a me spiacerebbe per lui. Perchè pur potendo cercare di capirlo saprei che getta una parte di storia vera.
> ...



Ciao

il dettaglio che proviamo a dire ... e così vicino e sottile, e pur molto distinto.
Ci provo. Il fatto è, che quando ci si ritaglia una fetta propria, non significa che si finge per il resto. 
Ma sapere, che una parte era esclusa ... era dedicata all'altra ... getta un'ombra sul resto, anche se vero. 
Lo getta, perché lo si considerava intero ... e non solo una parte. Anche se sincero ... 

Non so, se mi sono spiegata ... lì sta il dilemma. La parte nascosta che può prevalere ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il dettaglio che proviamo a dire ... e così vicino e sottile, e pur molto distinto.
> Ci provo. Il fatto è, che quando ci si ritaglia una fetta propria, non significa che si finge per il resto.
> ...



Cara Sienne,
ti sei spiegata benissimo!!
Penso esattamente lo stesso.
E anche se la parte nascosta non prevalesse mai, è comunque spiacevole e doloroso averci avuto a che fare.
La coppia è fatta di due persone. Punto.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Sienne,
> ti sei spiegata benissimo!!
> Penso esattamente lo stesso.
> E anche se la parte nascosta non prevalesse mai, è comunque spiacevole e doloroso averci avuto a che fare.
> La coppia è fatta di due persone. Punto.



Ciao Diletta,

sei una compagna di viaggio. Ti voglio bene. Veramente. 
E non sai quanto mi dispiace leggere certe righe ... 
Siamo entrate entrambe verso lo stesso periodo qui ... 

Spero, che tu trovi la pace ... te lo meriti!

Un abbraccio ...


sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eppure li resti
> Eppure ci racconti di quanto adesso lui sia li ad aver paura di te
> Stai con un uomo che ti ha fatto sentire svilita
> Stai con un uomo che non rispetti più e non stimi più
> Qeusto mi fa incazzare




Mi ha svilita esattamente come fanno tutti quelli che tradiscono.
Se si guardasse solo all'orgogliio ferito si separerebbero tutti perché non può andar giù una cosa del genere.
E forse è così che andrebbe fatto, tanto i segni si porteranno per sempre, pur sbiaditi dal tempo.

Ricordo di aver letto, tanto tempo fa, un post di un utente in risposta ad un altro/a che chiedeva quanto sarebbe durato il dolore-
La risposta fu:
"se lo lasci, qualche anno, se resti, per tutta la vita".

Ho paura di questo...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> sei una compagna di viaggio. Ti voglio bene. Veramente.
> E non sai quanto mi dispiace leggere certe righe ...
> ...



Grazie!
Sì, me lo merito, lo dico convinta.
Mio marito non si meritava una donna come me, ma una che lo riempiva di corna e, per di più, che gli svuotava il portafoglio.
Ma può ancora trovarla...


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Sì, me lo merito, lo dico convinta.
> Mio marito non si meritava una donna come me, ma una che lo riempiva di corna e, per di più, che gli svuotava il portafoglio.
> Ma può ancora trovarla...



Ciao 

ma guarda, mi è passato per la mente, che lo potresti mandare proprio a quel paese, pur rimanendo. 
L'ha voluta lui l'ipocrisia. Allora che ipocrisia sia. Non devi neanche trovarti uno ... basta che te la spassi!


sienne


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma guarda, mi è passato per la mente, che lo potresti mandare proprio a quel paese, pur rimanendo.
> L'ha voluta lui l'ipocrisia. Allora che ipocrisia sia. Non devi neanche trovarti uno ... basta che te la spassi!
> ...


Parole sante. 

Vale anche per Circe. ..

un bel vaffa.....

uno che ti piace.da vedere ogni tanto.....


..poi te ne freghi......senza impegno verso nessuno se non te stessa....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha svilita esattamente come fanno tutti quelli che tradiscono.
> Se si guardasse solo all'orgogliio ferito si separerebbero tutti perché non può andar giù una cosa del genere.
> E forse è così che andrebbe fatto, tanto i segni si porteranno per sempre, pur sbiaditi dal tempo.
> 
> ...


non è una questione di orgoglio.
Se vuoi buttare le foto vuol dire che rinneghi il passato
Vuol dire che quell'uomo banalmente ti sta sul cazzo
Ora perchè restare?
E soprattutto perchè bersi le cazzate che ti ha raacontato? O meglio far finta di bersele e autoconvinversi?
Non sei una stupida, non capisco perchè lasciare che ti trattino da tale


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una domanda, che non troverà risposta e che può rodere anche l'osso ...
> Lo ha fatto, per se stesso ... per poter ritagliarsi una fetta ...
> ...


Proprio quella domanda resta senza certezze.

se dai retta a loro non hanno mai mai mai smesso di amarti ma è difficile crederci


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Parole sante.
> 
> Vale anche per Circe. ..
> 
> ...



Ciao

infatti. Una vita nuova, la si può definire sotto tanti aspetti e cambiarne alla fine poche.
Basta trovare cosa ci fa stare bene ... egoismo hai vissuto, e allora vedi cosa è esattamente ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Proprio quella domanda resta senza certezze.
> 
> se dai retta a loro non hanno mai mai mai smesso di amarti ma è difficile crederci



Ciao cara,

infatti, ho difficoltà a crederci. 
Ma noto, che ora mi vuole più bene che mai ... 
Ma intanto io volo ... su altri nidi e ho altri sogni ... 

Buffa la vita ...


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> infatti, ho difficoltà a crederci.
> Ma noto, che* ora *mi vuole più bene che mai ...
> ...


forse non solo ora


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non è una questione di orgoglio.
> Se vuoi buttare le foto vuol dire che rinneghi il passato
> Vuol dire che quell'uomo banalmente ti sta sul cazzo
> Ora perchè restare?
> ...



E come faccio a compiacermi di un passato che era per me motivo di soddisfazione, ma lo sarebbe per tutti coloro che hanno fatto un matrimonio d'amore?
E' umanamente possibile?

Ora, le cazzate che mi ha raccontato purtroppo non sono cazzate.
Bisognerebbe avere il bastoncino di un rabdomante per trovare quelli seri...
E poi, ti dirò, non ne ho proprio l'intenzione. Se mai, un sano divertimento e poi chi si è visto si è visto.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> infatti, ho difficoltà a crederci.
> Ma noto, che ora mi vuole più bene che mai ...
> ...


In effetti...una certa voglia di volare verso altri lidi è venuta anche a me...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E come faccio a compiacermi di un passato che era per me motivo di soddisfazione, ma lo sarebbe per tutti coloro che hanno fatto un matrimonio d'amore?
> E' umanamente possibile?
> 
> *Ora, le cazzate che mi ha raccontato purtroppo non sono cazzate.
> ...


ecco per queste stronzate prenderei a calci nel culo tuo marito e per essere riuscito a lavarti il cervello porca puttana


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha svilita esattamente come fanno tutti quelli che tradiscono.
> Se si guardasse solo all'orgogliio ferito si separerebbero tutti perché non può andar giù una cosa del genere.
> E forse è così che andrebbe fatto, tanto i segni si porteranno per sempre, pur sbiaditi dal tempo.
> 
> ...


Lo penso pure io.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ecco per queste stronzate prenderei a calci nel culo tuo marito e per essere riuscito a lavarti il cervello porca puttana


ma dai...sei rimasta solo tu a pensarla così.
Diciamoci la verità.
Sono dei gran pezzi di merda, ammettiamolo dai.
Vorrei vedere chi non ha qualche scheletro nell'armadio...
Un numero esiguo esiguo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma dai...sei rimasta solo tu a pensarla così.
> Diciamoci la verità.
> Sono dei gran pezzi di merda, ammettiamolo dai.
> Vorrei vedere chi non ha qualche scheletro nell'armadio...
> Un numero esiguo esiguo.


Di a tuo marito di creare qualche setta, perchè se ha questa capacità di persuazione è probabile che riesca a farci dei soldi
Tuo marito ha trovato il modo di giustificarsi e tu ci sei cascata con l'aiuto di preti e psicologi con tutte le scarpe
Ieri mi hai scritto che ti spaice per mio marito. A me spiace per te, davvero
E' come se mio marito mi beccasse e io riuscissi a fargli credere che tutte le donne hanno relazioni da anni e che lui è un coglione se non capisce e perdona


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di a tuo marito di creare qualche setta, perchè se ha questa capacità di persuazione è probabile che riesca a farci dei soldi
> Tuo marito ha trovato il modo di giustificarsi e tu ci sei cascata con l'aiuto di preti e psicologi con tutte le scarpe
> Ieri mi hai scritto che ti spaice per mio marito. A me spiace per te, davvero
> E' come se mio marito mi beccasse e io riuscissi a fargli credere che tutte le donne hanno relazioni da anni e che lui è un coglione se non capisce e perdona



E dispiace anche a me di trovarmi in questa situazione di merda...
Ora ti dico una cosa:
ho voluto verificare di persona, tu non mi conosci, ma io non sono affatto una credulona cogliona.
Fra uscite fuori, ma basta anche solo farci caso, e iscrizioni fittizie a chat di incontri (normali, non erotiche) ne è venuto fuori un quadro da vomito...
Assetati di avventure, di sesso anche velocissimo, basta distrarsi da matrimoni ormai monotoni e spenti.
I più seri sono i single, ed è tutto dire, ma la categoria sposati e fidanzati...Dio ce ne scampi e liberi!!
A quest'ora, il mio caro marito non passerebbe più dallo stipite della porta, te lo dico io.


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> I più seri sono i single, ed è tutto dire, ma la categoria sposati e fidanzati...Dio ce ne scampi e liberi!!


Ma io non generalizzerei così tanto eh...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non generalizzerei così tanto eh...


I single sono uomini finiti,noi sposati siamo un'altra categoria.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I single sono uomini finiti,noi sposati siamo un'altra categoria.



Sì, una categoria di stronzi.
Da compiacersene...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, una categoria di stronzi.
> Da compiacersene...


E tu resti sposata con uno di questi
Mah


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> I single sono uomini finiti,noi sposati siamo un'altra categoria.


Non so, io sono a metà strada con un fidanzato...
Poi se mi combina qualcosa tranquillo che lo rimetto al suo posto!


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu resti sposata con uno di questi
> Mah


Ma io è questo che non capisco...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E tu resti sposata con uno di questi
> Mah


ma sai perché sono ancora con lui?
Perché al 90% credo che col matrimonio abbia messo la testa a posto quindi sono andata coi piedi di piombo.
Ovvio che se scopro ancora qualcosa...il discorso cambia e di parecchio.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo aspetto ha anche del vero.
> Ma non stiamo parlando di una storia parallela, che racchiude un periodo ben preciso.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Sienne, ti sei espressa benissimo e con grande lucidità. Credo che in quello che scrivi ci sia *tutto *ciò che c'e da dire.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

cosa significa, i single sono uomini finiti?


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Se dopo oltre tre anni ... stai ancora a lottare, forse, è il caso di cambiare tattica ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma sai perché sono ancora con lui?
> Perché al 90% credo che col matrimonio abbia messo la testa a posto quindi sono andata coi piedi di piombo.
> Ovvio che se scopro ancora qualcosa...il discorso cambia e di parecchio.


Ma pensi che è uno  stronzo
Coem si fa a restare sposate pensando del proprio marito che sia uno stronzo
E poi non è vero quello che dici, se pensassi che abbia messo la testa a posto non metteresti in conto di accettare che vada a escort o simili


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> dovrebbe, cambiare psicologo ... cambiare tattica ...
> intraprendere un'altro cammino ...


Se il sistema mi permettesse di darti dei verdi, oggi sarebbe il terzo nello stesso thread.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma pensi che è uno  stronzo
> Coem si fa a restare sposate pensando del proprio marito che sia uno stronzo
> E poi non è vero quello che dici, se pensassi che abbia messo la testa a posto non metteresti in conto di accettare che vada a escort o simili



Non mi voglio dilungare su di un aspetto che ha fatto il suo clamore, forse giustificato o forse no, e che è stato ampiamente trattato.
Ma sai quante lo pensano pur restando sposate?
Almeno io, non solo lo penso, ma non glielo mando a dire, glielo dico io personalmente.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi voglio dilungare su di un aspetto che ha fatto il suo clamore, forse giustificato o forse no, e che è stato ampiamente trattato.
> *Ma sai quante lo pensano pur restando sposate?
> Almeno io, non solo lo penso, ma non glielo mando a dire*.


Ne sono certa
Per me è incomprensibile


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> cosa significa, i single sono uomini finiti?


Credo volesse essere semplicemente sarcastico.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sono certa
> Per me è incomprensibile



Ciao

perché hai un retroscena, anche a livello finanziario, che te lo permette.
Tante rimangono per i motivi più svariati ... dal dispiacere che si darebbe alla madre,
fino ad una convenienza propria ... o di ripicchia ... o di tante altre cose ... 

Non contano a volte solo i sentimenti o i principi ... triste, ma la vita è fatta anche di pane. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo volesse essere semplicemente sarcastico.



Ciao giorgio,

grazie ... 

OK. Non mi fa ridere ...  ... 
non colgo spesso il sarcasmo ... 
un mio grande limite ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché hai un retroscena, *anche a livello finanziario*, che te lo permette.
> Tante rimangono per i motivi più svariati ... dal dispiacere che si darebbe alla madre,
> ...


Certo capisco anche questo. Ma lo motivi così. E rendi ben chiaro all'altro che resti solo per quello. E a quel punto vivi da separata in casa e te ne sbatti se scopa con un altra ecc ecc. E non ti convinci o cerchi di convincere nessuno che tutti gli uomini siano così. Tu (generico) hai sposato uno così.
Tutto il resto davanti al fatto che hai sposato uno stronzo che non rispetti mi sembrano scuse


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sono certa
> Per me è incomprensibile


Anche per me, credimi.
E' come vivessi in un film paradossale e irreale.
Ma fino a quando non scomparirà del tutto in me la fiammella del sentimento sarà così...
Io me lo spiego in questo modo.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> OK. Non mi fa ridere ...  ...
> non colgo spesso il sarcasmo ...
> un mio grande limite ...


In questo specifico caso, allora, abbiamo lo stesso limite. 

Un bacione!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche per me, credimi.
> E' come vivessi in un film paradossale e irreale.
> Ma fino a quando non scomparirà del tutto in me la fiammella del sentimento sarà così...
> Io me lo spiego in questo modo.


Mi fai tenerezza (nel senso più pulito del termine)


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo capisco anche questo. Ma lo motivi così. E rendi ben chiaro all'altro che resti solo per quello. E a quel punto vivi da separata in casa e te ne sbatti se scopa con un altra ecc ecc
> Tutto il resto davanti al fatto che hai sposato uno stronzo che non rispetti mi sembrano scuse



Ciao farfalla,

credo, che il tutto a volte è molto intrecciato. 
Ti senti tirata verso quello che ti è stato strappato e allo stesso tempo lotti per accettare quello che è. 
Da una parte, poni paletti per poter continuare ... dall'altra ti rendi conto che è tutto una farsa ... 
Peggio di stare 50 m sopra terra su un filo sottile, che oramai rappresenta la tua realtà ... 
Cioè ... il passato è una farsa, il futuro non è come te lo immaginavi e il presente è ballare su questo filo ... 

Non sono proprio delle scuse. Ma quelle parte in se di indecisione ... che vacillano ... 

Credo. Non lo so. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo capisco anche questo. Ma lo motivi così. E rendi ben chiaro all'altro che resti solo per quello. E a quel punto *vivi da separata in casa *e te ne sbatti se scopa con un altra ecc ecc. E non ti convinci o cerchi di convincere nessuno che tutti gli uomini siano così. Tu (generico) hai sposato uno così.
> Tutto il resto davanti al fatto che hai sposato uno stronzo che non rispetti mi sembrano scuse



E' una parola...sarebbe una tortura, un tormento infinito.
Il mio è stato un amore passionale all'ennesima potenza, di quelli travolgenti, impetuosi.
E anche ora è così: 
odi et amo.
Una sventura...


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma fino a quando non scomparirà del tutto in me la fiammella del sentimento sarà così...


Diletta, se posso dire, difficilmente quella si estinguerà mai del tutto. Anche doveste lasciarvi per traslocare in due continenti diversi. E' tuo marito, siete stati (anche) molto bene insieme, avete le ragazze cui pensare, siete cresciuti uno a fianco all'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una parola...sarebbe una tortura, un tormento infinito.
> Il mio è stato un amore passionale all'ennesima potenza, di quelli travolgenti, impetuosi.
> E anche ora è così:
> odi et amo.
> Una sventura...


e allora smetti di dire che è uno stronzo
E' l'uomo che ami con tutti i difetti del caso. E' lui , che siano tutti così o meno non porta nulla nella tua vita.
Accetta che nonostante tutto è il tuo uomo. Fine.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I ricordi... Senti, Diletta. Sei stata felice con quest'uomo che hai sposato? La domanda vera è solo questa. Perché gli altri non sono mai come li vogliamo, mai, nemmeno quando ci sembrano perfetti secondo i nostri parametri, anzi, forse soprattutto quando ci sembrano perfetti... Il punto è come ci fanno sentire. Ti ha fatto sentire e stare bene quest'uomo? Sì. Un tempo, sì. Ora no. Tutto scorre, tutto muta, ma a partire da come noi stiamo e ci sentiamo. Se sei stata felice con lui, ringrazia la vita che te l'ha fatta provare la felicità, e fregatene se eri illusa, perché le illusioni sono necessarie per essere felici. Il passato non muta, la sua bellezza è intatta. Il tuo problema è il tuo oggi. Le foto erano e restano testimonianze di tempi in cui sei stata felice. Insomma, accetta di essere stata felice e smetti piuttosto di soffocare OGGI tutta la tua rabbia.


Amen :up:


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per comodità resta con te, non ti rende felice
> C'è una bella differenza


No, può fingere, se è un abile imbonitore. E tu (generico), povera vittima innamorata, ci caschi di brutto!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, sì, l'ho sempre detto, sono stata felice con lui perché lui mi ha reso felice, e, ne sono certa, senza ingannarmi (non lo ritengo possibile nel lungo periodo fingere di essere felice...).
> 
> Ma, è ovvio che se avessi scoperto all'epoca i suoi tanti altarini, la mia felicità sarebbe svanita in un nanosecondo.
> E' molto difficile per me (impossibile?) vivere ora serenamente la coppia pensando a tutto il marcio che c'è stato.
> ...


Allora chiudi con tuo marito perché da come scrivi sembra non ci sia margine di recupero, il passato non puoi cambiarlo, puoi solo influire sul tuo futuro.tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il dettaglio che proviamo a dire ... e così vicino e sottile, e pur molto distinto.
> Ci provo. Il fatto è, che quando ci si ritaglia una fetta propria, non significa che si finge per il resto.
> ...


 Meglio non ti potevi esprimere! E' proprio così!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> No, può fingere, se è un abile imbonitore. E tu (generico), povera vittima innamorata, ci caschi di brutto!


Per anni fingi di star bene con una persona?
Tu non ti sei mai accorta che tuo marito non stava bene?
Sempre felice e serena?
Scusa ma non riesco a credere che esista qualcuno che ti faccia felice se non vuole farlo. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che ti tradisca


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per anni fingi di star bene con una persona?
> Tu non ti sei mai accorta che tuo marito non stava bene?
> Sempre felice e serena?
> Scusa ma non riesco a credere che esista qualcuno che ti faccia felice se non vuole farlo. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che ti tradisca


Non stava bene nel senso che era innamorato di un'altra? Sinceramente non mi sono accorta di nulla, ma io non sono sospettosa, malfidente e curiosa delle sue cose. Sarò scema io, eh. E lui ha fatto leva proprio su questa mia 'debolezza'. Ma lui è stato non abile, ma abilissimo nell'inganno!
Se ero serena (rispetto a lui, ovviamente)? Si. Ma sai perché? Perché mi fidavo ciecamente di lui. E quando ti dico ciecamente, e' proprio ciecamente.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per anni fingi di star bene con una persona?
> Tu non ti sei mai accorta che tuo marito non stava bene?
> Sempre felice e serena?
> Scusa ma non riesco a credere che esista qualcuno che ti faccia felice se non vuole farlo. Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che ti tradisca


QUOTO.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> credo, che il tutto a volte è molto intrecciato.
> *Ti senti tirata verso quello che ti è stato strappato e allo stesso tempo lotti per accettare quello che è. *
> ...


Io dico di me che sono dicotomica. Ed è verissimo quello che esprimi con il neretto.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non stava bene nel senso che era innamorato di un'altra? Sinceramente non mi sono accorta di nulla, ma io non sono sospettosa, malfidente e curioso a delle sue cose. Sarò scema io, eh. E lui ha fatto leva proprio su questa mia 'debolezza'. Ma lui è stato non abile, ma abilissimo nell'inganno!
> Se ero serena (rispetto a lui, ovviamente)? Si. Ma sai perché? Perché mi fidavo ciecamente di lui. E quando ti dico ciecamente, e' proprio ciecamente.


La fiducia cieca, secondo me, cara Apollonia, a cui voglio tutto il bene possibile, non è fiducia, è affidamento, che ha qualcosa del bambino verso il genitore. In questo è una cosa molto innocente e bella, ma non è adulta. Scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Non stava bene nel senso che era innamorato di un'altra? Sinceramente non mi sono accorta di nulla, ma io non sono sospettosa, malfidente e curioso a delle sue cose. Sarò scema io, eh. E lui ha fatto leva proprio su questa mia 'debolezza'. Ma lui è stato non abile, ma abilissimo nell'inganno!
> Se ero serena (rispetto a lui, ovviamente)? Si. Ma sai perché? Perché mi fidavo ciecamente di lui. E quando ti dico ciecamente, e' proprio ciecamente.


Quindi stavi bene e ti faceva stare bene?
Credi che si sforzasse di farlo?
Io dico solo questo. Uno non può sforzarsi anni di far felice l'altra. 
Un conto invece è se una non fa caso alle cose, se si fa andare bene tutto, ecc ecc
Hai mai sentito il bisogno di altro? Di qualcosa che non ti dava? 
Forse (strano) fatico a spiegarmi
Per voi (generico) è una recita. PEr me avere l'amante e far star bene e stare bene con la persona con cui si vive non è in contrasto


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per voi (generico) è una recita. PEr me avere l'amante e far star bene e stare bene con la persona con cui si vive non è in contrasto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> credo, che il tutto a volte è molto intrecciato.
> Ti senti tirata verso quello che ti è stato strappato e allo stesso tempo lotti per accettare quello che è.
> ...



Quoto a oltranza


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La fiducia cieca, secondo me, cara Apollonia, a cui voglio tutto il bene possibile, non è fiducia, è affidamento, che ha qualcosa del bambino verso il genitore. In questo è una cosa molto innocente e bella, ma non è adulta. Scusa.


Può essere, non lo metto in dubbio. Infatti mi do della cretina un giorno si è l'altro pure per avergli dato la fiducia cieca.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Può essere, non lo metto in dubbio. Infatti mi do della cretina un giorno si è l'altro pure per avergli dato la fiducia cieca.


Con questo, non bisogna diventare né sospettosi, né cinici, MAI. Si tratta solo di guardare l'altro indipendentemente da se stessi, come sorprendendolo e anche sorprendendoci. Anzi, è un esercizio, questo, che aiuta anche a capire se NOI siamo sempre innamorati oppure non lo siamo più.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi stavi bene e ti faceva stare bene?
> Credi che si sforzasse di farlo?
> Io dico solo questo. Uno non può sforzarsi anni di far felice l'altra.
> Un conto invece è se una non fa caso alle cose, se si fa andare bene tutto, ecc ecc
> ...


Sicuramente si sforzava, anche per non crearmi sospetti. C'è anche da dire che in un matrimonio, ventennale, un po' di 'stanchezza' ci sta tutta. Ma non sono stati anni, è stato un periodo. Dopodiché ha pensato bene di farmi scoprire il tutto. 
Bisogno di altro? Diciamo che lo avevo fuori di lui (non sto parlando di amanti, ma di altre emozioni, legata anche alle amicizie) e questo mi andava bene. E andava bene anche a lui. Almeno all'apparenza.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Con questo, non bisogna diventare né sospettosi, né cinici, MAI. Si tratta solo di guardare l'altro indipendentemente da se stessi, come sorprendendolo e anche sorprendendoci. Anzi, è un esercizio, questo, che aiuta anche a capire se NOI siamo sempre innamorati oppure non lo siamo più.


Ti credo, e sto mettendo in pratica quello che dici, con l'aiuto della psico.
l'innamoramento, dopo venticinque anni, lo vedo un po' forzato. Stima, affetto, comprensione, fiducia, li vedo meglio.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti credo, e sto mettendo in pratica quello che dici, con l'aiuto della psico.
> l'innamoramento, dopo venticinque anni, lo vedo un po' forzato. Stima, affetto, comprensione, fiducia, li vedo meglio.


Oh sì.  E' quello che c'è oggi tra me e GA, e io lo chiamo amore, perché alla tua serie aggiungo: osservarlo mentre fa qualcosa non visto e trovarlo "adorabile", inciampare nelle sue ciabatte e trovarle "adorabili", guardare le sue cose personali e sentire trasporto per lui, quasi una commozione (quasi). Emozioni, insomma. Forti, indubitabili.


----------



## Caciottina (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh sì.  E' quello che c'è oggi tra me e GA, e io lo chiamo amore, perché alla tua serie aggiungo: osservarlo mentre fa qualcosa non visto e trovarlo "adorabile", inciampare nelle sue ciabatte e trovarle "adorabili", guardare le sue cose personali e sentire trasporto per lui, quasi una commozione (quasi). Emozioni, insomma. Forti, indubitabili.



Ma GA sta per GiorgiAntonio?


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma GA sta per GiorgiAntonio?


Grande Amore


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma GA sta per GiorgiAntonio?





Fantastica ha detto:


> Grande Amore


Questo botta e risposta sarebbe da incorniciare


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora smetti di dire che è uno stronzo
> E' l'uomo che ami con tutti i difetti del caso. E' lui , che siano tutti così o meno non porta nulla nella tua vita.
> Accetta che nonostante tutto è il tuo uomo. Fine.



ma io ho parlato di odio e amore, ovvero di un rapporto ormai insano.
E quando arriva quel rovescio della medaglia provo tanto di quel risentimento che fa paura anche a me.
Risentimento perché lui si è permesso di ingannare proprio me, che l'ho amato alla follia (e ben mi sta).


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh sì.  E' quello che c'è oggi tra me e GA, e io lo chiamo amore, perché alla tua serie aggiungo: osservarlo mentre fa qualcosa non visto e trovarlo "adorabile", inciampare nelle sue ciabatte e trovarle "adorabili", guardare le sue cose personali e sentire trasporto per lui, quasi una commozione (quasi). Emozioni, insomma. Forti, indubitabili.



...si vede che il tuo GA non ti ha mai deluso con un tradimento.
Non troveresti più "adorabili" le sue ciabatte in giro.
E' inutile, si spezza qualcosa, altro che trasporto e commozione per lui.
Cavolo, prima anch'io provavo queste emozioni, vorrà dire che mi accontenterò di averle provate.
So per certo che c'è qualcuna che non le ha mai provate nella maniera che descrivi così bene


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ideale sarebbe buttare l'originale.....a volte è troppo tardi.  Ripieghi sugli oggetti.


troppo tardi perché?
rispetto a cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi stavi bene e ti faceva stare bene?
> Credi che si sforzasse di farlo?
> Io dico solo questo. Uno non può sforzarsi anni di far felice l'altra.
> Un conto invece è se una non fa caso alle cose, se si fa andare bene tutto, ecc ecc
> ...


Praticamente sei l'unica traditrice che si mette in gioco e spiega il punto di vista dall'altra parte ma il tuo punto di vista può essere illuminante per Apollonia ma non per Diletta.
In conto è avere una sola relazione limitata nel tempo (lascia stare che è finita per fattori indipendenti dalla volontà) con una persona in qualche modo complementare per tuoi bisogni.
Un altro conto è sposare un uomo (o una donna) che si sa che è refrattario alla fedeltà e accettarlo perché si costruisce un rapporto basato su quello.
Un altro conto è sposare chi giura fedeltà, si presenta come difensore dell'impegno e poi scoprire che, senza nessun coinvolgimento, ma per il gusto della varietà e della conquista ha vissuto praticamente ogni momento ritagliandosi questi spazi giocosi.
Può essere stata una unione felice ma in ogni unione ci sono momenti di noia, momenti faticosi in cui bisogna far ricorso a tutta la pazienza, momenti in cui ci si rende conto di rinunciare a qualcosa di sé, anche poco importante, come a mangiare aglio o cipolla perché a lui non piace, a ridurre il sonno per star con lui, a fare qualsiasi cosa anche se si stanche per lui o a non farla perché lui è stanco (chissà perché? )  e poi scoprire che in quei momenti lui ha sempre avuto altro da fare con altre e ti dice pure che non contavano nulla! Non contavano? E allora perché hai rovinato il ricordo tuo con me di vacanze, feste, momenti tristi accostando loro altri momenti con altre?!
E' insopportabile.
Concordo con te che è incomprensibile perché Diletta sia così ostinata. Per non dire Circe.


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...si vede che il tuo GA non ti ha mai deluso con un tradimento.
> Non troveresti più "adorabili" le sue ciabatte in giro.
> E' inutile, si spezza qualcosa, altro che trasporto e commozione per lui.
> Cavolo, prima anch'io provavo queste emozioni, vorrà dire che mi accontenterò di averle provate.
> So per certo che c'è qualcuna che non le ha mai provate nella maniera che descrivi così bene


scusami, ma io non capirò MAI perché ci si debba accontentare in questo modo in una relazione.
si può stare pure da soli, che diamine.


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è secondario perché sono/erano gli anni più belli della mia vita, più significativi.
> E ora è tutto distrutto...


detesto ripetermi ma...il problema non sono le foto.
considerato come ti senti, che ci stai a fare con quel soggetto?


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> detesto ripetermi ma...il problema non sono le foto.
> considerato come ti senti, che ci stai a fare con quel soggetto?


concordo totalmente con quello che dici. 
io davvero non riesco a capire


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


se non riesci nemmeno a guardare le foto e a vivere dei ricordi belli del vostro rapporto... come riesci a guardare in faccia lui e a dormirci insieme? è solo una questione di "facciata"?


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo aspetto ha anche del vero.
> Ma non stiamo parlando di una storia parallela, che racchiude un periodo ben preciso.
> ...


Sono parole bellissime, sienne.
e le trovo molto vere anche applicate alla mia esperienza.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se non riesci nemmeno a guardare le foto e a vivere dei ricordi belli del vostro rapporto... come riesci a guardare in faccia lui e a dormirci insieme? è solo una questione di "facciata"?


Per me è (anche) bisogno di sentire che lui, nonostante tutto, la vuole, le vuole bene, vuole stare con lei, senza inganni, senza altre compensazioni, e la desidera.


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

*diletta,*

ascolta me.
tu vorresti tornasse quello di prima,
quello che tu credevi che fosse.
non lo accetti affatto com'è.
sei nella melma.
MA
hai una possibilità.
(non certezza)
tu devi solo avere il coraggio di porre DISTANZA
*FISICA* tra te e il soggetto.
TEMPORANEAMENTE.
esattamente come metteresti in cantina la scatola delle foto.
solo così capirai, forse, se lo puoi accettare e amare com'è.

(sullo psicologo sono controcorrente, invece.
lo vivrebbe come una giustificazione
al dibattersi nella fanghiglia)


----------



## Horny (28 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è (anche) bisogno di sentire che lui, nonostante tutto, la vuole, le vuole bene, vuole stare con lei, senza inganni, senza altre compensazioni, e la desidera.


EH, ma lui non potrà mai farlo.
perché anche se le vuole bene e la desidera, rimarrà uno che inganna.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> EH, ma lui non potrà mai farlo.
> perché anche se le vuole bene e la desidera, rimarrà uno che inganna.



Bè, su questo non sono d'accordo, secondo questa ottica allora non c'è mai riscatto, mai redenzione per nessuno.
Quindi, se uno è stato in un modo e poi decide di cambiare e si impegna per questo, è fregato a prescindere.
Insomma, è bollato a vita...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ascolta me.
> tu vorresti tornasse quello di prima,
> quello che tu credevi che fosse.
> non lo accetti affatto com'è.
> ...


Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> se non riesci nemmeno a guardare le foto e a vivere dei ricordi belli del vostro rapporto... come riesci a guardare in faccia lui e a dormirci insieme? è solo una questione di "facciata"?



Sempre per via delle famosissime "montagne russe".
Ora, per esempio, sono in modalità "non tollerabilità" quindi non lo guardo proprio, diventa l'uomo invisibile...
Nel frattempo, aspetto che torni il sereno e non perdo mai la speranza di svegliarmi una mattina sentendo di avere perdonato, perché lo avvertirò subito quando e se succederà.


----------



## disincantata (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
> Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...


Lui è lui.

Se tu lo volessi non potrebbe impedirtelo.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
> Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...



Ciao


Perché lui ha tanto potere su di te? Il suo volere ... e il tuo?
Di che conseguenze hai paura o temi?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
> Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...


Ma lui ha voce in capitolo?
Non capisco


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Scusate come si attua l'allontanamento fisico?
Lui dovrebbe andare via di casa. Non vuole.
Per farlo uscire dovrebbe separarsi.
Andarsene lei? E' la stessa cosa.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate come si attua l'allontanamento fisico?
> Lui dovrebbe andare via di casa. Non vuole.
> Per farlo uscire dovrebbe separarsi.
> Andarsene lei? E' la stessa cosa.



Ciao

ci sono vari modi ... 
tipo, qualche settimana presso qualcuno ... 
stanze separate o creare uno spazio proprio in casa ...
usufruire delle vacanze ... farle separate ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci sono vari modi ...
> tipo, qualche settimana presso qualcuno ...
> ...


Tutti possibili se l'altro è consenziente se no è abbandono del tetto coniugale e può comportare separazione con addebito.
Mi pare (non sono certa) che Diletta abbia figli. Dove li mette?


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti possibili se l'altro è consenziente se no è abbandono del tetto coniugale e può comportare separazione con addebito.
> Mi pare (non sono certa) che Diletta abbia figli. Dove li mette?



Ciao

per questo la mia domanda a lei, 
ci sono delle conseguenze, se insisterebbe 
per una pausa / spazio per lei?
Perché ... insieme, soluzioni si trovano ...

Ma se l'altra parte ti mette in una condizione così,
o rimani ... o ti separi con tutto che ne concerne ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per questo la mia domanda a lei,
> ci sono delle conseguenze, se insisterebbe
> ...


Non sarebbe una cattiva idea.
Anche un semplice lettera dell'avvocato può consentirlo. Deve chiedere all'avvocato.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sarebbe una cattiva idea.
> Anche un semplice lettera dell'avvocato può consentirlo. Deve chiedere all'avvocato.



Ciao

le leggi italiane le conosci meglio tu ... 

Ma la domanda rimane: per lui, cosa significherebbe?
Nel senso, non lo accetta ed è motivo per chiudere il rapporto? 
È di questo, di qui Diletta ha paura e perciò non tenta neanche? 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le leggi italiane le conosci meglio tu ...
> 
> ...


Mah penso che lui ritenga che non ce ne sia motivo e da casa SUA non si vuole schiodare.


----------



## sienne (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mah penso che lui ritenga che non ce ne sia motivo e da casa SUA non si vuole schiodare.



Ciao

ben probabile ... vero. Come non ritiene necessario, accompagnare Diletta nella terapia ... 

Certo, perché scomodarsi ... se tutto è normale ... la natura dell'uomo è così ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ben probabile ... vero. Come non ritiene necessario, accompagnare Diletta nella terapia ...
> 
> ...


Siamo noi strane :singleeye:


----------



## Apollonia (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti possibili se l'altro è consenziente se no è abbandono del tetto coniugale e può comportare separazione con addebito.
> Mi pare (non sono certa) che Diletta abbia figli. Dove li mette?


Infatti. Anche io avrei fatto un periodo di allontanamento fisico, ma l'avvocato mi disse proprio dell'abbandono del tetto. A parte il fatto che non avrei saputo dove andare... Se avessi avuto casa in montagna o al mare, l'avrei fatto subito.
cosa faccio, torno da mia madre? Direi di no, anche perché quei giorni sarebbero serviti a riflettere, e per farlo bisogna stare in solitudine con se stessi.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ben probabile ... vero. Come non ritiene necessario, accompagnare Diletta nella terapia ...
> 
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo noi strane :singleeye:


No, no. Siamo strane. Siamo state tradite e, come ben sappiamo, le posizioni tra tradito e traditore sono molto differenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, su questo non sono d'accordo, secondo questa ottica allora non c'è mai riscatto, mai redenzione per nessuno.
> Quindi, se uno è stato in un modo e poi decide di cambiare e si impegna per questo, è fregato a prescindere.
> Insomma, è bollato a vita...


Si sta impegnando per cambiare?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
> Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...


Nel senso che gli hai chiesto di allontanarsi da casa per un po' e lui non vuole? Puoi allontanarti tu o il suo no per te equivale ad un veto insormontabile ?


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sempre per via delle famosissime "montagne russe".
> Ora, per esempio, sono in modalità "non tollerabilità" quindi non lo guardo proprio, diventa l'uomo invisibile...
> Nel frattempo, aspetto che torni il sereno e non perdo mai la speranza di svegliarmi una mattina sentendo di avere perdonato, perché lo avvertirò subito quando e se succederà.


E pensi ne valga la pena vivere in questo modo?


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le leggi italiane le conosci meglio tu ...
> 
> ...



No, è come ha detto Brunetta: non ci sono motivi validi perché lui vuole stare con me e la casa è di entrambi.
Quindi, l'unica via percorribile sarebbe la legge.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> E pensi ne valga la pena vivere in questo modo?


Penso di sì, soprattutto perché ho famiglia e figli.
Sono io che non riesco a perdonare, a lui obiettivamente non posso rimproverare nulla quanto a comportamento.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di sì, soprattutto perché ho famiglia e figli.
> Sono io che non riesco a perdonare, a lui obiettivamente non posso rimproverare nulla quanto a comportamento.


Veramente la causa di tutto questo è lui quindi non vedo come non possa rimproverare nulla

io capisco che tu hai famiglia e capisco che voglia tentare il tutto per tutto. Però se dopo tutto sto tempo stai ancora cosi io fossi in te qualche domanda me pa porrei


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Veramente la causa di tutto questo è lui quindi non vedo come non possa rimproverare nulla
> 
> io capisco che tu hai famiglia e capisco che voglia tentare il tutto per tutto. Però se dopo tutto sto tempo stai ancora cosi io fossi in te *qualche domanda me pa porrei[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sta impegnando per cambiare?


Sì, penso che abbia finalmente capito molte cose.
Il valore del rispetto per le donne non gli era mai stato insegnato...
In fondo, anche lui è, a suo modo, una vittima, credimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che sto facendo!!!
> Il mio cervello non ha mai lavorato tanto come ora...


Non stento a crederlo.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non stento a crederlo.


E allora fai lavorare anche il tuo così lo tieni in esercizio e resti giovane...
Ma forse è già tardi...


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora fai lavorare anche il tuo così lo tieni in esercizio e resti giovane...
> Ma forse è già tardi...


Ma cosa è già tardi, scimunita. Ma QUANDO CAZZO TI SVEGLI TU, dico io.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa è già tardi, scimunita. Ma QUANDO CAZZO TI SVEGLI TU, dico io.


Si parlava anche di accettare il fallimento.
Io, per un certo periodo, mi son sentita cretina ma non fallita.
Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo e si può fare molta fatica a immaginarsi un futuro sole in ogni momento più ancora che ad accettare un passato che non si riesce ad accettare.
Io ho anche visto che ci si immagina più domande indiscrete di quelle che poi ci sono o più situazioni in cui ci si sentirà bisognose di appoggio di quelle che ci sono.
Anche solo praticamente nel corso della convivenza si spartiscono alcuni compiti e dopo uno non sa dove mettere mani nella dichiarazione dei redditi e l'altro non sa far andare la lavatrice ma tutto s'impara.
Sembrano piccolezze stupide e irrilevanti, ma quando l'idea di separarsi fa immaginare di rivoluzionare una vita, contano anche quelle.
Paura per i figli, i parenti, gli amici, problemi, dolore, domande indiscrete, giudizi, pietà e compatimento.
A volte succede pure.
Ho un'amica (si fa per dire perché è pure molto più vecchia di me) che non faceva sesso già a 30 anni e che ha un marito che le tiene lui lo stipendio da sempre e le dà una paghetta da ragazzino per le piccole spese, che la tratta da serva scema da sempre e ha avuto il coraggio di dirmi "poverina!".


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, penso che abbia finalmente capito molte cose.
> Il valore del rispetto per le donne non gli era mai stato insegnato...
> In fondo, anche lui è, a suo modo, una vittima, credimi.


Se sta. Cambiando atteggiamento nei tuoi riguardi e sta rivedendo certe sue posizioni direi che è positivo, ora c'è da capire quanto tu riuscirai a superare la sfiducia nei suoi confronti


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se sta. Cambiando atteggiamento nei tuoi riguardi e sta rivedendo certe sue posizioni direi che è positivo, ora c'è da capire quanto tu riuscirai a superare la sfiducia nei suoi confronti


Ma lei non riesce a digerire il passato. Hai voglia a bere solo un brodino se continua a riproporsi la coda alla vaccinara con i peperoni fritti.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, penso che abbia finalmente capito molte cose.
> Il valore del rispetto per le donne non gli era mai stato insegnato...
> In fondo, anche lui è, a suo modo, una vittima, credimi.


questo però, perdonami, è inaccettabile. non è che da carnefice può diventare una vittima eh...


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' quello che sto facendo!!!
> Il mio cervello non ha mai lavorato tanto come ora...



me lo auguro per te, davvero


----------



## Divì (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi stavi bene e ti faceva stare bene?
> Credi che si sforzasse di farlo?
> Io dico solo questo. Uno non può sforzarsi anni di far felice l'altra.
> Un conto invece è se una non fa caso alle cose, se si fa andare bene tutto, ecc ecc
> ...


Secondo me ti spieghi benissimo 

Il problema e' solo che non tutte le relazioni adulterine sono uguali.

Infatti tu non sei (mai? Ancora?) stata sgamata e forse cio' dipende anche dal neretto e dalla tua capacita' di gestire la situazione. Anche se poi da alcuni tuoi post traspare secondo me un qualcosa senza nome ....

Mi piacerebbe capire come hai gestito il tuo malessere quando c'era e come sei riuscita a non farlo trasparire.

Mio marito da questo punto di vista era totalmente impreparato. E cmq durante la sua relazione io non ero affatto felice e non stavo affatto bene, anche se inconsapevole dei motivi


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Secondo me ti spieghi benissimo
> 
> Il problema e' solo che non tutte le relazioni adulterine sono uguali.
> 
> ...


Il mio malessere riferito a come e perchè è finita?


----------



## Divì (29 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao farfalla,
> 
> credo, che il tutto a volte è molto intrecciato.
> Ti senti tirata verso quello che ti è stato strappato e allo stesso tempo lotti per accettare quello che è.
> ...


Cara, carissima Sienne ...

Quoto ogni parola. Sul neretto: sintesi perfetta. Anche se a volte il passato *mi sembra una farsa *e il futuro non riesco a progettarlo, ​mi sembra di essere al balcone a vedere passare la banda.


----------



## Divì (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il mio malessere riferito a come e perchè è finita?


Si'. Mi domando come nessuno si sia accorto che stàvi male ....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Si'. Mi domando come nessuno si sia accorto che stàvi male ....



Pianto ore in ufficio chiusa in bagno
Quando in casa non ce la facevo con un bel sorriso uscivo a comprare il pane.
Ho avuto questo forum e all'interno persone fantastiche che mi hanno aiutato
Ho un amico che è una parte di me, che mi ha ascoltato e coccolato per ore e ore permettendomi di tornare a casa in uno stato decente.
Conoscendolo (l'altro) mio marito le volte che mi ha visto piangere (rarissime) magari dopo che ricevevo sue notizie non si stupiva più di tanto
Frequentavo un ambiente dove tutti lo conoscevano e quando si andava sull'argomento lo sgomento e il dispiacere era generale


----------



## Divì (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sempre per via delle famosissime "montagne russe".
> Ora, per esempio, sono in modalità "non tollerabilità" quindi non lo guardo proprio, diventa l'uomo invisibile...
> Nel frattempo, aspetto che torni il sereno e non perdo mai la speranza di svegliarmi una mattina sentendo di avere perdonato, perché lo avvertirò subito quando e se succederà.


Diletta, cara, provo un grande affetto per te e mi spiace molto per l'esperienza che ti e' toccato vivere.

Ma, benedetta figliola, come pensi sia possibile passare magicamente da *non tollerabilita' *a *perdono?* ne abbiamo parlato tanto, il perdono e' un percorso, e sicuramente comporta il superamento della rabbia e financo della delusione. Non e' pero' un colpo di spugna che che cancella tutto.

Io lo so cosa vorresti, vorresti che non fosse mai accaduto niente di cio' che sai. E soprattutto non vorresti temere quel 10% di probabilita' che lui abbia continuato a tradirti. Senti suonare l'allarme, e hai paura.

Ihmo.


----------



## Divì (29 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pianto ore in ufficio chiusa in bagno
> Quando in casa non ce la facevo con un bel sorriso uscivo a comprare il pane.
> Ho avuto questo forum e all'interno persone fantastiche che mi hanno aiutato
> Ho un amico che è una parte di me, che mi ha ascoltato e coccolato per ore e ore permettendomi di tornare a casa in uno stato decente.
> ...


Deve essere stato un lavoro emotivo enorme. Non mi stupisco che tu paventi di ricaderci.

Ti stimo molto.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, su questo non sono d'accordo, secondo questa ottica allora non c'è mai riscatto, mai redenzione per nessuno.
> Quindi, se uno è stato in un modo e poi decide di cambiare e si impegna per questo, è fregato a prescindere.
> Insomma, è bollato a vita...


Ma figuriamoci se uno cambia a 50 anni perché lo decide!!!! :sonar:
sta a te bollarlo o meno.
se tu lo accetti com'è non è fregato.
non capisco perché ti occupi di lui invece che di te stessa.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo, invece, ti dò ragione.
> Vorrei questa pausa, ma lui non ne vuole sentir parlare...


FREGATENE
E' probabilmente l'unica possibilità che hai, prima di invecchiare davvero.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Diletta, cara, provo un grande affetto per te e mi spiace molto per l'esperienza che ti e' toccato vivere.
> 
> Ma, benedetta figliola, come pensi sia possibile passare magicamente da *non tollerabilita' *a *perdono?* ne abbiamo parlato tanto, il perdono e' un percorso, e sicuramente comporta il superamento della rabbia e financo della delusione. Non e' pero' un colpo di spugna che che cancella tutto.
> 
> ...


Sì, il perdono è un percorso e non sono neanche sicura che vada di pari passo a quello della ricostruzione di un matrimonio.
Finché ci sarà rancore non ci sarà perdono, e non è detto che arrivi, potrebbe non arrivare mai, non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere!
Io, di natura, sono parecchio indulgente e non porto rancore, infatti mio marito si stupisce che lo provi unicamente per lui!
E guarda che mi conosce bene, ma non aveva fatto i conti con quelli che sono i miei valori fondamentali, valori che lui ha violato e che per me fanno parte della mia vita.
E' proprio per questo che è così difficile...ha intaccato proprio gli aspetti a cui tengo di più...
Del resto, che ero un'idealista lo sapeva.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusate come si attua l'allontanamento fisico?
> Lui dovrebbe andare via di casa. Non vuole.
> Per farlo uscire dovrebbe separarsi.
> Andarsene lei? E' la stessa cosa.


Non vuole???? 
va dall'avvocato.
Gli fa sottoscrive un accordo, a termine.
se lui non lo sottoscrive, se ne va lei.

Secondo me è diletta che non lo vuole ancora abbastanza.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti possibili se l'altro è consenziente se no è abbandono del tetto coniugale e può comportare separazione con addebito.
> Mi pare (non sono certa) che Diletta abbia figli. Dove li mette?


Be visto quello che ha fatto lui....dubito molto che in sede giudiziale ci sia un qualsiasi addebito per lei.
i figli dipende, quanti anni hanno, sono al corrente della situazione etc



Apollonia ha detto:


> Infatti. Anche io avrei fatto un periodo di allontanamento fisico, ma l'avvocato mi disse proprio dell'abbandono del tetto. A parte il fatto che non avrei saputo dove andare... Se avessi avuto casa in montagna o al mare, l'avrei fatto subito.
> cosa faccio, torno da mia madre? Direi di no, anche perché quei giorni sarebbero serviti a riflettere, e per farlo bisogna stare in solitudine con se stessi.


Ma senti un altro AVVVOCATO!
vai due mesi un residence.
se uno se la sente le soluzioni ci sono.
ti segnalo che stark se ne è andato di casa senza accordi legali,
e non credo proprio che se la moglie, come si dice qua,
rinsavisse e lui non la rivolesse gli verrebbe addebitato alcunché'.
comunque, Apollonia, il tuo caso mi pare molto diverso da quello di diletta.
tu, secondo me, potresti anche riprovare con tuo marito.



Diletta ha detto:


> No, è come ha detto Brunetta: non ci sono motivi validi perché lui vuole stare con me e la casa è di entrambi.
> Quindi, l'unica via percorribile sarebbe la legge.


la legge esiste appunto per questo.
il resto sono TUTTE SCUSE



Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, penso che abbia finalmente capito molte cose.
> Il valore del rispetto per le donne non gli era mai stato insegnato...
> In fondo, anche lui è, a suo modo, una vittima, credimi.


Bene,  Allora accettalo com'è .
ma io so che tu ORA non ci riesci.
ma poi rifletti.....ma sulle cose pratiche.
scommetto che in vacanza ci vai con lui.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma figuriamoci se uno cambia a 50 anni perché lo decide!!!! :sonar:
> sta a te bollarlo o meno.
> se tu lo accetti com'è non è fregato.
> non capisco perché ti occupi di lui invece che di te stessa.



Ma non mi sono spiegata...e devo farlo altrimenti mi prendete proprio per una cogliona credulona... 
Il cambiamento, il voler mettere la testa a posto, ci sarebbe stato dopo essersi assunto l'impegno del matrimonio.
Certo, poi, non ci voleva l'altra faccenda, che lui definisce una "ricaduta"!!!

Io gli ho concesso il beneficio del dubbio perché, in cuor mio, ci credo al 95%.
Altrimenti, pensi che sarei qui a parlarne?  
E, se non fosse come dice lui, sarei molto preoccupata al suo posto perché ha già avuto modo di sperimentare che il detto del "diavolo che ci mette la coda" è verità assoluta. Pensava di portarsi il segreto con sé nel mondo di là...che fregatura anche per lui...


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> questo però, perdonami, è inaccettabile. non è che da carnefice può diventare una vittima eh...



Ci sono delle cose di cui, però, non posso parlare, troppo delicate, che hanno inciso sul suo modus vivendi.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sono spiegata...e devo farlo altrimenti mi prendete proprio per una cogliona credulona...
> Il cambiamento, il voler mettere la testa a posto, ci sarebbe stato dopo essersi assunto l'impegno del matrimonio.
> Certo, poi, non ci voleva l'altra faccenda, che lui definisce una "ricaduta"!!!
> 
> ...


Be io non ci credo affatto.
e tu neppure.
Altro che 95 :rotfl:
Inoltre 30 o 50 il succo e' il medesimo,
non si cambia la propria natura caratteriale prevalente da adulti.
Prova ne è la 'ricaduta/e'


----------



## Apollonia (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Ma senti un altro AVVVOCATO!
> vai due mesi un residence.
> se uno se la sente le soluzioni ci sono.


La legge non è opinabile. Se te ne vai, è abbandono del tetto coniugale. Punto.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava anche di accettare il fallimento.
> Io, per un certo periodo, mi son sentita cretina ma non fallita.
> Ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo e si può fare molta fatica a immaginarsi un futuro sole in ogni momento più ancora che ad accettare un passato che non si riesce ad accettare.
> Io ho anche visto che ci si immagina più domande indiscrete di quelle che poi ci sono o più situazioni in cui ci si sentirà bisognose di appoggio di quelle che ci sono.
> ...


Sante parole! Tutte!


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be io non ci credo affatto.
> e tu neppure.
> Altro che 95 :rotfl:



No, no, io ci credo per davvero.
Le sue le aveva fatte, stop, ha messo la testa a posto.
Sai cosa mi ha detto quando l'ho beccato?
"...si vede che non ci sono più abituato, un tempo non mi sarebbe successo!"
E comunque ormai la frittata è fatta, non ci crederai, ma la nostra storia giovanile per me era perfino più importante di quella matrimoniale, proprio perché così radiosa...


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La legge non è opinabile. Se te ne vai, è abbandono del tetto coniugale. Punto.


vedi sopra.
colla legge ci ho a che fare quotidianamente,
e ti assicuro che moooooooolto opinabile. 
punto.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Be io non ci credo affatto.
> e tu neppure.
> Altro che 95 :rotfl:
> Inoltre 30 o 50 il succo e' il medesimo,
> ...



Ti ricordo che la fedeltà E' UNA SCELTA.
Se si sceglie di essere in un certo modo ci si impegna per realizzarla.
E questo vale per me, per te, per lui, per tutti.


----------



## Horny (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, no, io ci credo per davvero.
> Le sue le aveva fatte, stop, ha messo la testa a posto.
> Sai cosa mi ha detto quando l'ho beccato?
> "...si vede che non ci sono più abituato, un tempo non mi sarebbe successo!"
> E comunque ormai la frittata è fatta, non ci crederai, ma la nostra storia giovanile per me era perfino più importante di quella matrimoniale, proprio perché così radiosa...


tu per me sei un caso di sdoppiamento della personalità .
e mi dispiace.
io capisco quello che senti, davvero.
comunque, se cambi idea, puoi venire a casa mia.
buona fortuna, diletta.
un abbraccio


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

horby ha detto:


> tu per me sei un caso di sdoppiamento della personalità .
> e mi dispiace.
> io capisco quello che senti, davvero.
> comunque, se cambi idea, puoi venire a casa mia.
> ...



Perché dici ciò? 
Davvero, non è per fare polemica, mi piacerebbe che tu me lo spiegassi.
Grazie per l'augurio, ma spero che tu mi risponda a stretto giro, anche per commentare quello che ti ho scritto riguardo alla fedeltà come scelta.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> La legge non è opinabile. Se te ne vai, è abbandono del tetto coniugale. Punto.


Se non sbaglio puoi inviare una lettera che l'altro firma e ti tuteli per la legge.
Io ho amici che sono separati fisicamente ma ancora sposati e hanno fatto così


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché dici ciò?
> Davvero, non è per fare polemica, mi piacerebbe che tu me lo spiegassi.
> Grazie per l'augurio, ma spero che tu mi risponda a stretto giro, anche per commentare quello che ti ho scritto riguardo alla fedeltà come scelta.


Se non ti fa male ti dico perché io non gli crederei.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ti fa male ti dico perché io non gli crederei.



Sputa pure tutti i rospi, figurati...
Però mi riferivo al discorso di Horby sul mio presunto sdoppiamento di personalità 
Ma allora il mio psico è proprio un incompetente...(è ironico ).


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sputa pure tutti i rospi, figurati...
> Però mi riferivo al discorso di Horby sul mio presunto sdoppiamento di personalità
> Ma allora il mio psico è proprio un incompetente...(*è ironico* ).


Farebbe bene a non esserlo. Ridi ridi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sputa pure tutti i rospi, figurati...
> Però mi riferivo al discorso di Horby sul mio presunto sdoppiamento di personalità
> Ma allora il mio psico è proprio un incompetente...(è ironico ).


Per me ci sono fondamentalmente due tipi di tradimenti. Ci sono quelli per innamoramento-infatuazione-relazione che, giustamente, tu consideri molto gravi perché allontanano dalla coppia.
Ci sono quelli che nascono per motivazioni che il traditore definisce leggere ma che attengono a problematiche della persona che tradisce e che riguardano, insicurezze, bisogni di conferme e di seduzione ecc.
Queste seconde ragioni non scompaiono con un atto di volontà per l'impegno nel progetto della famiglia.
E se pure possono esserci periodi in cui non vengono cercate nuove relazioni non crederei mai a una sola ricaduta.
Il fatto che lui non abbia mai sentito il bisogno di analizzare se stesso è segno, per me, che quel suo modo di vivere era un modo per compensare se stesso e che non si sentiva metter a rischio la sua compensazione.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci sono fondamentalmente due tipi di tradimenti. Ci sono quelli per innamoramento-infatuazione-relazione che, giustamente, tu consideri molto gravi perché allontanano dalla coppia.
> Ci sono quelli che nascono per motivazioni che il traditore definisce leggere ma che attengono a problematiche della persona che tradisce e che riguardano, insicurezze, bisogni di conferme e di seduzione ecc.
> *Queste seconde ragioni non scompaiono con un atto di volontà per l'impegno nel progetto della famiglia.*
> E se pure possono esserci periodi in cui non vengono cercate nuove relazioni non crederei mai a una sola ricaduta.
> Il fatto che lui non abbia mai sentito il bisogno di analizzare se stesso è segno, per me, che quel suo modo di vivere era un modo per compensare se stesso e che non si sentiva metter a rischio la sua compensazione.



nemmeno se si sa bene di non volere un partner cornuto?
ovvero: io avrò anche bisogno di conferme etc., tuttavia sono bisogni irrisori rispetto alla prospettiva di ritrovarmi poi col mio partner che non si fida più di me etc.


----------



## Divì (30 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno se si sa bene di non volere un partner cornuto?
> ovvero: io avrò anche bisogno di conferme etc., tuttavia sono bisogni irrisori rispetto alla prospettiva di ritrovarmi poi col mio partner che non si fida più di me etc.


Lui e' convinto di averla in pugno e di riuscire a manipolarla. Non so se sia una convinzione a livello cosciente. Ma ce l'ha.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno se si sa bene di non volere un partner cornuto?
> ovvero: io avrò anche bisogno di conferme etc., tuttavia sono bisogni irrisori rispetto alla prospettiva di ritrovarmi poi col mio partner che non si fida più di me etc.


Non sono bisogni irrisori se sono una modalità strutturata per puntellare l'autostima.
Se lui avesse seguito una terapia sarebbe diverso. Così non è stato.
Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale ragione avrebbe dovuto smettere con il matrimonio visto che era la sua modalità di vivere (anche mentre viveva un rapporto coinvolgente, soddisfacente e gioioso) e visto che poi è stato beccato?
E poi la sua giustificazione "così fan tutti. E' nella natura umana e maschile" pare quella di chi si è preso un impegno?
L'impegno l'ha preso (formale) dopo aver rischiato il rapporto importante. Se l'impegno preso tranquillizza per lui è tutto a posto e poi tornare la normalità.
Qual è stata la sua normalità per decenni?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono bisogni irrisori se sono una modalità strutturata per puntellare l'autostima.
> Se lui avesse seguito una terapia sarebbe diverso. Così non è stato.
> Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale ragione avrebbe dovuto smettere con il matrimonio visto che era la sua modalità di vivere (anche mentre viveva un rapporto coinvolgente, soddisfacente e gioioso) e visto che poi è stato beccato?
> E poi la sua giustificazione "così fan tutti. E' nella natura umana e maschile" pare quella di chi si è preso un impegno?
> ...


Concordo con te.
È stato beccato dopo anni e dubito sia stato così sfogato da essere beccato la prima volta cvd dopo anni si rimetteva al pc


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci sono fondamentalmente due tipi di tradimenti. Ci sono quelli per innamoramento-infatuazione-relazione che, giustamente, tu consideri molto gravi perché allontanano dalla coppia.
> *Ci sono quelli che nascono per motivazioni che il traditore definisce leggere ma che attengono a problematiche della persona che tradisce e che riguardano, insicurezze, bisogni di conferme e di seduzione ecc.
> Queste seconde ragioni non scompaiono con un atto di volontà per l'impegno nel progetto della famiglia.
> *E se pure possono esserci periodi in cui non vengono cercate nuove relazioni non crederei mai a una sola ricaduta.
> Il fatto che lui non abbia mai sentito il bisogno di analizzare se stesso è segno, per me, che quel suo modo di vivere era un modo per compensare se stesso e che non si sentiva metter a rischio la sua compensazione.


quoto


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Lui e' convinto di averla in pugno e di riuscire a manipolarla. Non so se sia una convinzione a livello cosciente. Ma ce l'ha.


sicuro.
ma a diletta questo in qualche modo
fa comodo. le è funzionale (al 95%)
poi c'è il 5%, che diventa una ossessione.


----------



## Horny (31 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono bisogni irrisori se sono una modalità strutturata per puntellare l'autostima.
> Se lui avesse seguito una terapia sarebbe diverso. Così non è stato.


infatti
stà a diletta accettarli o meno


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono bisogni irrisori se sono una modalità strutturata per puntellare l'autostima.
> Se lui avesse seguito una terapia sarebbe diverso. Così non è stato.
> *Qualcuno mi spieghi per quale ragione avrebbe dovuto smettere con il matrimonio visto che era la sua modalità di vivere (anche mentre viveva un rapporto coinvolgente, soddisfacente e gioioso*) e visto che poi è stato beccato?
> E poi la sua giustificazione "così fan tutti. E' nella natura umana e maschile" pare quella di chi si è preso un impegno?
> ...



Brunetta, potrebbe essere come dici, non sono certo sicura che lui non mi menta, anche se gli ho dato il beneficio del dubbio, dovrei avere la sfera di cristallo per vedere come si è comportato in tutti questi anni...e non ce l'ho.

Ti fornisco, però, una ragione che hai chiesto.
La ragione è che si è "divertito" nel periodo classico per divertirsi perché si voleva divertire e non era pronto per un rapporto serio, ha fatto dunque le esperienze che voleva e poi si è impostato per il matrimonio.
Resta da vedere se, con la volontà, si può modificare il proprio "modus vivendi". Ovviamente lui dice di sì.
Io non lo so proprio, non ho dovuto modificare nulla della mia modalità di vivere...


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> Divina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lui e' convinto di averla in pugno e di riuscire a manipolarla. Non so se sia una convinzione a livello cosciente. Ma ce l'ha.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La paura di ritrovarsi soli presumo


Diletta è terrorizzata da questo, secondo me. E non la voglio giudicare o criticare, mi dispiace davvero per lei. Perchè la paura che ha di perdere il marito è tanta e tale da poter ipotizzare le cose più astruse, nonchè umilianti, per tenerlo legato a sè.
Ma è un gioco di specchi. Io se fossi in lei cambierei terapista. Mi pare che chi l'ha seguita non l'abbia aiutata a prendere coscienza della realtà che ha scoperto, dei danni che ha subito e a rimediarli. 


Diletta: sei ferma al palo da troppo tempo. Non va bene. Se addirittura non riesci ad affrontare i ricordi di tutta una vita, NON VA BENE.
Fammi un favore: prova un altro terapista, uno che non ti farcisca di vaccate qualunquiste da bar dello sport ma che ti aiuti a separare la farina dalla crusca. 
Te lo chiedo con il cuore in mano.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brunetta, potrebbe essere come dici, non sono certo sicura che lui non mi menta, anche se gli ho dato il beneficio del dubbio, dovrei avere la sfera di cristallo per vedere come si è comportato in tutti questi anni...e non ce l'ho.
> 
> Ti fornisco, però, una ragione che hai chiesto.
> La ragione è che si è "divertito" nel periodo classico per divertirsi perché si voleva divertire e non era pronto per un rapporto serio, ha fatto dunque le esperienze che voleva e poi si è impostato per il matrimonio.
> ...


Se si crede che quel modo sia divertirsi.
Non nego che ho conosciuto ragazzi "vivaci" che dopo il matrimonio non lo sono stati. Ma hanno smesso quando hanno conosciuto quella che sarebbe diventata la moglie. Ed è successo si a chi è stato vivace da giovanissimo e poi si è fidanzato, sia a chi si è fidanzato tardi.
A meno che tu non consideri tradimenti le sperimentazioni dei primi mesi di conoscenza, ma non mi pare sia così. E poi bisognerebbe ignorare la "ricaduta".
Io credo che, volendo, potresti ricostruire e verificare pensando alle varie frequentazioni.
Il tutto è volerlo.
Ti ho detto queste cose perché tu mi hai dato il "permesso".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta è terrorizzata da questo, secondo me. E non la voglio giudicare o criticare, mi dispiace davvero per lei. Perchè la paura che ha di perdere il marito è tanta e tale da poter ipotizzare le cose più astruse, nonchè umilianti, per tenerlo legato a sè.
> Ma è un gioco di specchi. Io se fossi in lei cambierei terapista. Mi pare che chi l'ha seguita non l'abbia aiutata a prendere coscienza della realtà che ha scoperto, dei danni che ha subito e a rimediarli.
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta è terrorizzata da questo, secondo me. E non la voglio giudicare o criticare, mi dispiace davvero per lei. Perchè la paura che ha di perdere il marito è tanta e tale da poter ipotizzare le cose più astruse, nonchè umilianti, per tenerlo legato a sè.
> Ma è un gioco di specchi. Io se fossi in lei cambierei terapista. Mi pare che chi l'ha seguita non l'abbia aiutata a prendere coscienza della realtà che ha scoperto, dei danni che ha subito e a rimediarli.
> 
> 
> ...


Io percepisco DIletta bivalente, da una parte si condanna a non ricordare il passato ( perché lo ritiene un bluff) e coltiva rancore per ciò che è stato ed è il presente, dall'altra giustifica il marito anzi afferma che lui si è in parte pentito e sta cercando di porre rimedio( quindi in ipotesi degno di vedersi lanciare un salvagente ). Sono due posizioni fortemente in contrasto secondo me che possono solo scatenare nel suo intimo ancora tanto stress e sofferenza. Non conosco bene ( se qui ne ha scritto non ho letto) il suo precedente percorso con il terapeuta e su questo aspetto non posso avere opinioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io percepisco DIletta bivalente, da una parte si condanna a non ricordare il passato ( perché lo ritiene un bluff) e coltiva rancore per ciò che è stato ed è il presente, dall'altra giustifica il marito anzi afferma che lui si è in parte pentito e sta cercando di porre rimedio( quindi in ipotesi degno di vedersi lanciare un salvagente ). Sono due posizioni fortemente in contrasto secondo me che possono solo scatenare nel suo intimo ancora tanto stress e sofferenza. *Non conosco bene ( se qui ne ha scritto non ho letto) il suo precedente percorso con il terapeuta e su questo aspetto non posso avere opinioni*


Ti riassumo brevemente:
l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
e amenità del genere.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti riassumo brevemente:
> l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
> la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
> le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
> e amenità del genere.


:rotfl: Ditemi che è prezzolato dal marito, vi prego.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ditemi che è prezzolato dal marito, vi prego.


io l'ho sempre sospettato.


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti riassumo brevemente:
> l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
> la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
> le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
> e amenità del genere.


Ma levategli l'abilitazione!


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

è sposata con lothar?


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti riassumo brevemente:
> l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
> la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
> le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
> e amenità del genere.



Sbrì, sono affermazioni forti quelle che tu hai scritto e non hai il diritto di farle perché non sono vere.
Il mio terapeuta non ha detto affatto questo.


----------



## gas (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti riassumo brevemente:
> l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
> la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
> le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
> e amenità del genere.


  sono perplesso per queste tue affermazioni 
  sono affermazioni molto pesanti  e luoghi comuni


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si crede che quel modo sia divertirsi.
> Non nego che ho conosciuto *ragazzi "vivaci" che dopo il matrimonio non lo sono stati.* Ma hanno smesso quando hanno conosciuto quella che sarebbe diventata la moglie. Ed è successo si a chi è stato vivace da giovanissimo e poi si è fidanzato, sia a chi si è fidanzato tardi.
> A meno che tu non consideri tradimenti le sperimentazioni dei primi mesi di conoscenza, ma non mi pare sia così. E poi bisognerebbe ignorare la "ricaduta".
> Io credo che, volendo, potresti ricostruire e verificare pensando alle varie frequentazioni.
> ...



Vedi che non ho detto un'eresia?
L'importante è smettere no?
Questo dà validità al concetto che si possa cambiare modo di vivere...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl: Ditemi che è prezzolato dal marito, vi prego.


Aggiungi il prete che le dice le stesse cose e hai fatto tombola.
Il dubbio che lo psicologo conosca il marito e che abbia professionalità pari a zero lo abbiamo avuto in molti


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbrì, sono affermazioni forti quelle che tu hai scritto e non hai il diritto di farle perché non sono vere.
> Il mio terapeuta non ha detto affatto questo.


Guarda che sono cose che hai  sempre detto tu e hai sempre sostenuto che prete e psicologo avvaloravano questa tesi


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sbrì, sono affermazioni forti quelle che tu hai scritto e non hai il diritto di farle perché non sono vere.
> Il mio terapeuta non ha detto affatto questo.


Mamma mia Diletta, ho voluto sdrammatizzare.
Ma io me lo ricordo cosa tu scrivevi che ti diceva il tipo.
Me lo ricordo benino e mi ricordo pure di quell'altro che parlava del vincolo del matrimonio come ... beh dai... vincolo si fa per dire, ma solo per la donna.
E non andiamo molto lontano da lì.
Ma soprattutto: ti ha fatto stare meglio?
Stai meglio tu????
perchè a leggerti non sembra.
Una che non riesce a guardare le foto di quelli che dovrebbero essere momenti felici della sua vita, non sta bene.
E se non stai bene è perchè non hai separato la farina dalla crusca, cercando di sforzarti a vedere tutta farina, quando invece sotto i denti sentivi la crusca.
Te l'ho già detto: se hai amato tuo marito tutti questi anni, qualcosa di buono deve pur averlo fatto.
Se hai paura di perderlo, è perchè lo ami.
Se tuo marito ha dimostrato di avere paura di perderti, allora ti ama.
questa è la farina.
Poi c'è la crusca: butta via quella cazzo di crusca e NON PERMETTERE CHE TORNI NEL TUO MATRIMONIO.
E al primo che nomina con un sorrisetto la crusca, cercando di insinuare che alla fine potresti mangiarti pure quella, spaccagli il setto nasale con una testata.
Vedrai che dopo guardi quelle foto serenamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti riassumo brevemente:
> l'uomo è cacciatore, anzi, si farebbe qualunque cosa che abbia una temperatura accettabile.
> la sposa deve essere l'angelo del focolare e sopportare con cristiana pazienza i picchi di testosterone.
> le donne che non sono fedeli spose sono tutte troie e quindi buone solo per sfogare i bassi istinti animali.
> e amenità del genere.


Il terapeuta ?! Sono concetti del terapeuta ?:singleeye: Arrestatelo


----------



## Higgins (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che ne faccio della miriade di fotografie di noi due contenute con la massima cura in altrettanti album che non credo che sfoglierò mai più per il resto della mia vita?
> Sono davvero un numero stratosferico...racchiudono tutto un vissuto di anni.
> E' la mia vita, ed era bello sfogliarli di tanto in tanto per lasciarmi andare ai ricordi, perché i ricordi sono importanti per le persone, sono la loro storia.
> La mia storia, che faccio finta di non avere avuto perché è così che inganno la mente.
> ...


Io non mi separerei mai dalle foto. Anche di storie passate, anche finite male. 
Sono certo che un giorno anche lontano della mia vita mi verrà voglia di rivederle. Per ora le chiudo in un cassetto (o in un account DropBox )


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io non mi separerei mai dalle foto. Anche di storie passate, anche finite male.
> Sono certo che un giorno anche lontano della mia vita mi verrà voglia di rivederle. Per ora le chiudo in un cassetto (o in un account DropBox )


Vacabze finite? 
Lentamente ritornano tutti


----------



## Higgins (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vacabze finite?
> Lentamente ritornano tutti


Sì Farfalla! Sono tornato giusto ieri a Milano e stamattina a lavoro... 

tu come stai?


----------



## Simy (1 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io non mi separerei mai dalle foto. Anche di storie passate, anche finite male.
> Sono certo che un giorno anche lontano della mia vita mi verrà voglia di rivederle. Per ora le chiudo in un cassetto (o in un account DropBox )



Bentornato


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Sì Farfalla! Sono tornato giusto ieri a Milano e stamattina a lavoro...
> 
> tu come stai?


Al mare per una settimana...vacanze frammentate e un po' cosî quest'anno


----------



## Higgins (1 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Bentornato


Grazie Simy


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Vedi che non ho detto un'eresia?
> L'importante è smettere no?
> Questo dà validità al concetto che si possa cambiare modo di vivere...


Hai saltato le condizioni che ho scritto sotto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io non mi separerei mai dalle foto. Anche di storie passate, anche finite male.
> Sono certo che un giorno anche lontano della mia vita mi verrà voglia di rivederle. Per ora le chiudo in un cassetto (o in un account DropBox )


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mamma mia Diletta, ho voluto sdrammatizzare.
> Ma io me lo ricordo cosa tu scrivevi che ti diceva il tipo.
> Me lo ricordo benino e mi ricordo pure di quell'altro che parlava del vincolo del matrimonio come ... beh dai... vincolo si fa per dire, ma solo per la donna.
> E non andiamo molto lontano da lì.
> ...


La testata dovrebbe darla a se stessa.
Guarda che ci sono cose che è difficile separare, molto, impossibile.
Quando pensi che il buono aveva un fine utilitaristico. Come un allevatore che tratta bene le bestie perché abbiano una carne più buona, il manzo piemontese viene perfino massaggiato.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La testata dovrebbe darla a se stessa.
> Guarda che ci sono cose che è difficile separare, molto, impossibile.
> Quando pensi che il buono aveva un fine utilitaristico. Come un allevatore che tratta bene le bestie perché abbiano una carne più buona, il manzo piemontese viene perfino massaggiato.


E ancora...lo puoi pensare ma devi darti anche la possibilità di pensare dhe non è cosí
ovvio che se parti convinta e nulla ti puô fra cambiare idea un tradimento nin lo superi più. Vero anche che è liberascelta non superarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ancora...lo puoi pensare ma devi darti anche la possibilità di pensare dhe non è cosí
> ovvio che se parti convinta e nulla ti puô fra cambiare idea un tradimento nin lo superi più. Vero anche che è liberascelta non superarlo.


Diletta non parla di 1 (scritto in numero si capisce la singolarità) ma di molteplici tradimenti.
Nessuno parte convinto di nulla, sono i fatti che fanno comprendere come sono andate le cose.
Diletta si è ben sforzata di salvare tutto ma, guarda caso, non ci riesce. E' servito dirle che certamente suo marito era autentico con lei? No.
Non è servito perché sa, ricorda ogni momento e sovrappone al vissuto eventi paralleli.
Vive uno straniamento come quello che viviamo noi vedendo "Il bambino con il pigiama a righe" perché non possiamo credere che quel padre amorevole sia lo stesso uomo che manda in camera a gas dei coetanei di suo figlio.
Lo straniamento il marito non lo ha accettato e cercato di rielaborare con lei, gliene a fatto carico con il "così fan tutti".


----------



## Diletta (1 Settembre 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Io non mi separerei mai dalle foto. Anche di storie passate, anche finite male.
> Sono certo che un giorno anche lontano della mia vita mi verrà voglia di rivederle. Per ora le chiudo in un cassetto (o in un account DropBox )


...ma, non so.
Se avessi scoperto che la ragazza di allora ti faceva delle belle corna col cavolo le terresti, le strapperesti in mille pezzi dalla rabbia e dal disturbo che proveresti...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma, non so.
> Se avessi scoperto che la ragazza di allora ti faceva delle belle corna col cavolo le terresti, le strapperesti in mille pezzi dalla rabbia e dal disturbo che proveresti...


Aspetta dieci anni.
Le vuoi strappare perché non sopporti la tua gioia inconsapevole. Col tempo amerai la tua pura ingenuità.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aspetta dieci anni.
> Le vuoi strappare perché non sopporti la tua gioia inconsapevole. Col tempo amerai la tua pura ingenuità.



Ma sì, faccio per dire.
Non le strappo, le figlie potranno aver piacere ad averle un giorno.
Per il resto, è come dici nell'altro tuo post: grande difficoltà a scindere le situazioni che, appunto, si sovrappongono e si intrecciano.
Mio marito mi ha consigliato di provare altro psicologo per cercare di risolvere questo "mio" problema.
Infatti, è vero, lui non ce l'ha questo problema...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sì, faccio per dire.
> Non le strappo, le figlie potranno aver piacere ad averle un giorno.
> Per il resto, è come dici nell'altro tuo post: grande difficoltà a scindere le situazioni che, appunto, si sovrappongono e si intrecciano.
> Mio marito mi ha consigliato di provare altro psicologo per cercare di risolvere questo "mio" problema.
> Infatti, è vero, lui non ce l'ha questo problema...


Tu a casa piatti ne hai, vero?:incazzato:

Però tuo marito non ha tutti i torti. Ci sono tante donne, e nel passato ce n'erano tante di più, che davvero riescono a non preoccuparsi di tradimenti di quel genere.:unhappy:


----------



## Divì (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta è terrorizzata da questo, secondo me. E non la voglio giudicare o criticare, mi dispiace davvero per lei. Perchè la paura che ha di perdere il marito è tanta e tale da poter ipotizzare le cose più astruse, nonchè umilianti, per tenerlo legato a sè.
> Ma è un gioco di specchi. Io se fossi in lei cambierei terapista. Mi pare che chi l'ha seguita non l'abbia aiutata a prendere coscienza della realtà che ha scoperto, dei danni che ha subito e a rimediarli.
> 
> 
> ...



Quoto e mi unisco all'invito e al dispiacere per la nostra amica.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diletta è terrorizzata da questo, secondo me. E non la voglio giudicare o criticare, mi dispiace davvero per lei. Perchè la paura che ha di perdere il marito è tanta e tale da poter ipotizzare le cose più astruse, nonchè umilianti, per tenerlo legato a sè.
> Ma è un gioco di specchi. Io se fossi in lei cambierei terapista. Mi pare che chi l'ha seguita non l'abbia aiutata a prendere coscienza della realtà che ha scoperto, dei danni che ha subito e a rimediarli.
> 
> 
> ...


quoto, ma risuggerisco nessun terapista....per il momento.
rischia di far più danno che altro, purtroppo.
meglio sceglierlo quando si è un attimo più in grado di valutare
in chi siamo incappati.
tanto più che diletta ha delle risorse su cui può lavorare,
secondo me.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

*Ah poi.....*

Se te l'ha suggerito tuo marito,
sono ancora più ferma nel esortarti a lavorare senza terapista!!!! 
Ma che ci vada lui.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Pensavo anche a qual è il ruolo di un terapista.
Credo che un terapista sia colui che ti fa emergere i conflitti e ti aiuta a trovare la TUA soluzione.
Quelle risposte che ci ha dato nel tempo Diletta sono le sue risposte, non del terapista.
-Immagino un dialogo.
Terapista: "Perché pensa che suo marito abbi avuto quelle relazioni?"
Diletta: "Lui dice, per gioco, ma che amava me"
T. : "E lei pensa che sia vero?"
D.:"Sì, lui dice che per gli uomini è così"
T.: "E lei è d'accordo?"
D.: "Sì"

E' chiaro che semplifico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> quoto, ma risuggerisco nessun terapista....per il momento.
> rischia di far più danno che altro, purtroppo.
> meglio sceglierlo quando si è un attimo più in grado di valutare
> in chi siamo incappati.
> ...


ma quale momento. Sono anni che è ferma lì, purtroppo.
Dopo la botta iniziale deve arrivare il momento della razionalizzazione.
Quello in cui fai la lista dei pro e dei contro.
E tiri le somme.
Non solo di quello che è stato, ma di quello che vuoi che sia, di quello che rielabori sia il futuro che vuoi, alla luce di quello che è cambiato in te.
E per ottenere il futuro che vuoi, cambi tutto quello che deve essere cambiato.
Ti dai nuovi obbiettivi, nuove regole, le dai alla coppia o la coppia la disfi.
Il cambiamento è necessario per poter isolare il tradimento come una cosa cattiva ma perimetrata.
Se lasci che abbia rami e radici in tutta la tua vita di coppia, ti ritrovi appunto a non riuscire neppure a riguardare le foto di quel giorno che ricordavi felice. E lo ricordavi felice perchè ERA FELICE, porca zozza. Non riuscire più a vederlo così è una percezione falsata da quelle propaggini che non si è riusciti ad isolare.
Diletta, per quello che so, ha vissuto una vita piena DOPO i tradimenti del marito.
Anzi, la loro vera vita di coppia è iniziata dopo, visto che sono antecedenti al matrimonio.
Per quello io credo che lei abbia la possibilità di scindere e relegare.


----------



## Divì (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mamma mia Diletta, ho voluto sdrammatizzare.
> Ma io me lo ricordo cosa tu scrivevi che ti diceva il tipo.
> Me lo ricordo benino e mi ricordo pure di quell'altro che parlava del vincolo del matrimonio come ... beh dai... vincolo si fa per dire, ma solo per la donna.
> E non andiamo molto lontano da lì.
> ...


Questo e' un verde che non posso dare. Una standing ovation in particolare per il neretto.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quale momento. Sono anni che è ferma lì, purtroppo.


appunto.
che lavori e fatichi su se stessa,
al terapista si è già affidata.
il terapista lo consiglio, invece, al marito.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

*poi*

se hai paura di perderlo è perché lo ami? 
a parte che le ragioni possono essere mille...
a me diletta pare incattivita e delusa (scusa diletta...ora non mi vengono agg più idonei)
perché suo marito non è la persona che lei amava.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> se hai paura di perderlo è perché lo ami?
> a parte che le ragioni possono essere mille...
> a me diletta pare incattivita e delusa (scusa diletta...ora non mi vengono agg più idonei)
> perché suo marito non è la persona che lei amava.


L'idea della fine di un matrimonio è per molti l'idea della fine della propria vita così come la si è vissuta e progettata e immaginata e tolta quella visione si trovano completamente disorientati.
E' come in quei film di spionaggio in cui si sta vivendo una vita serena e improvvisamente si viene narcotizzati, rapiti e ci si ritrova in una cantina, legati e bendati.
Per evitare la cantina si fa di tutto.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea della fine di un matrimonio è per molti l'idea della fine della propria vita così come la si è vissuta e progettata e immaginata e tolta quella visione si trovano completamente disorientati.
> E' come in quei film di spionaggio in cui si sta vivendo una vita serena e improvvisamente si viene narcotizzati, rapiti e ci si ritrova in una cantina, legati e bendati.
> Per evitare la cantina si fa di tutto.


già.....orribile, orribile.
comunque per me Diletta è una persona valida,
e ce la può fare.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

horby ha detto:


> già.....orribile, orribile.
> comunque per me Diletta è una persona valida,
> e ce la può fare.


Di questo siamo convinte in molti per questo con lei ci si incazza piû che con altri


----------



## Divì (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea della fine di un matrimonio è per molti l'idea della fine della propria vita così come la si è vissuta e progettata e immaginata e tolta quella visione si trovano completamente disorientati.
> E' come in quei film di spionaggio in cui si sta vivendo una vita serena e improvvisamente si viene narcotizzati, rapiti e ci si ritrova in una cantina, legati e bendati.
> Per evitare la cantina si fa di tutto.


A me evoca la scena di Matrix in cui il traditore condanna a morte i propri compagni per l'illusione del sapore dedlla carne e l'illusione dell'aria fresca nei polmoni..... Troppo schifosa la realta'.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea della fine di un matrimonio è per molti l'idea della fine della propria vita così come la si è vissuta e progettata e immaginata e tolta quella visione si trovano completamente disorientati.
> E' come in quei film di spionaggio in cui si sta vivendo una vita serena e improvvisamente si viene narcotizzati, rapiti e ci si ritrova in una cantina, legati e bendati.
> Per evitare la cantina si fa di tutto.


che tristezza.

io vivo ancora nel mondo delle favole.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quale momento. Sono anni che è ferma lì, purtroppo.
> Dopo la botta iniziale deve arrivare il momento della razionalizzazione.
> Quello in cui fai la lista dei pro e dei contro.
> E tiri le somme.
> ...



Ma mica tanto, visto che convivevamo e mi ha tradito anche in quel contesto.
Il matrimonio come spartiacque fra il prima e il dopo?
Non lo so, sono confusa, cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma mica tanto, visto che convivevamo e mi ha tradito anche in quel contesto.
> Il matrimonio come spartiacque fra il prima e il dopo?
> Non lo so, sono confusa, cosa ne pensi?


Dipende per quanto avete convissuto con quali patti e perché vi siete sposati.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma mica tanto, visto che convivevamo e mi ha tradito anche in quel contesto.
> Il matrimonio come spartiacque fra il prima e il dopo?
> Non lo so, sono confusa, cosa ne pensi?


ma non lo so qual'è lo spartiacque, sei tu che lo devi trovare.
Ma trovalo.
Trovalo anche trasversalmente al tempo. Lo spartiacque non è un assoluto, può essere relativo.
Sono passati tanti anni e avete costruito tante cose, avrete combattuto paure e difficoltà assieme, avrete trovato nella vostra coppia la forza di affrontare tante cose. Quello potrebbe essere uno spartiacque? Il vostro vissuto?
L'essere cresciuti come persone, essere diventati genitori?


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di questo siamo convinte in molti per questo con lei ci si incazza piû che con altri


ecco, infatti.


----------



## Divì (2 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma mica tanto, visto che convivevamo e mi ha tradito anche in quel contesto.
> Il matrimonio come spartiacque fra il prima e il dopo?
> Non lo so, sono confusa, cosa ne pensi?


Diletta, riprendendo la metafora crusca e farina di Sbri, pensa alla parabola del grano e della zizzania.

Prima del tempo del raccolto la devi lasciare crescere, altrimenti rischi di buttare via anche il grano.

Non buttare via il grano, anche se è poco, anche se ti sembra troppo poco.

E decidi se quel che ti resta da vivere lo vuoi vivere con lui oppure no. Questo sarà il tuo spartiacque.

:amici:


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Diletta, riprendendo la metafora crusca e farina di Sbri, pensa alla parabola del grano e della zizzania.
> 
> Prima del tempo del raccolto la devi lasciare crescere, altrimenti rischi di buttare via anche il grano.
> 
> ...


L'ultima riga vale per tutti i traditi.

Capito quello tutto si semplifica.

È il dubbio che impedisce di stare bene.


----------



## Apollonia (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ultima riga vale per tutti i traditi.
> 
> Capito quello tutto si semplifica.
> 
> È il dubbio che impedisce di stare bene.


Disy, io ti adoro!
Ma bisogna arrivare a CAPIRE. e per questo ci vuole tempo, ma tanto tempo.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma mica tanto, *visto che convivevamo e mi ha tradito anche in quel contesto.*
> *Il matrimonio come spartiacque fra il prima e il dopo*?
> Non lo so, sono confusa, cosa ne pensi?


per me è una immensa cavolata,
non capisco perché abbia tanta presa su di te.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende per quanto avete convissuto con quali patti e perché vi siete sposati.


questo si.
il problema è che lui ha cambiato versione in corsa....
perché è stato scoperto.


----------



## Diletta (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende per quanto avete convissuto con quali patti e perché vi siete sposati.


Un bel po' di tempo.
Di patti non ne avevamo fatti, l'unico ed implicito era il patto d'amore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Un bel po' di tempo.
> Di patti non ne avevamo fatti, l'unico ed implicito era il patto d'amore.


E allora il matrimonio perché avrebbe dovuto cambiare qualcosa?


----------



## Divì (4 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Disy, io ti adoro!
> Ma bisogna arrivare a CAPIRE. e per questo ci vuole tempo, ma tanto tempo.


Non ci resta che sperare di campare abbastanza a lungo


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E allora il matrimonio perché avrebbe dovuto cambiare qualcosa?




Unicamente per sua scelta, per cambio di impostazione, per diventare una persona migliore e perché crede nel matrimonio come sacramento come me.


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo so qual'è lo spartiacque, sei tu che lo devi trovare.
> Ma trovalo.
> Trovalo anche trasversalmente al tempo. Lo spartiacque non è un assoluto, può essere relativo.
> Sono passati tanti anni e avete costruito tante cose, avrete combattuto paure e difficoltà assieme, avrete trovato nella vostra coppia la forza di affrontare tante cose. Quello potrebbe essere uno spartiacque? Il vostro vissuto?
> L'essere cresciuti come persone, essere diventati genitori?




Grazie Sbrì per quello che hai scritto. 
Mi ha fatto bene e mi ha fatto pensare...


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Diletta, riprendendo la metafora crusca e farina di Sbri, pensa alla parabola del grano e della zizzania.
> 
> Prima del tempo del raccolto la devi lasciare crescere, altrimenti rischi di buttare via anche il grano.
> 
> ...



E grazie anche a te! 
Molto bello anche il tuo post.


----------



## Apollonia (5 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Diletta, riprendendo la metafora crusca e farina di Sbri, pensa alla parabola del grano e della zizzania.
> 
> Prima del tempo del raccolto la devi lasciare crescere, altrimenti rischi di buttare via anche il grano.
> 
> ...


Bel dilemma! Su quali basi si decide?


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bel dilemma! Su quali basi si decide?



...non lo so. 
Forse la risposta verrà da sola col tempo.
Ho sempre pensato che l'animo umano sappia trovare la propria strada per il benessere, magari faticherà a trovarla, ma prima o poi ce la fa.
Basta che non la trovi quando siamo ad un passo dalla tomba...
E scusa per la drammaticità!


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Bel dilemma! Su quali basi si decide?


Sulla base del grano che hai trovato.

Occorre resistere alla tentazione di buttare la zizzania per salvare il grano, occorre resistere alla tentazione di pensare che lui *non è così come si è manifestato* nel tradimento, oppure che è solo così e noi ci siamo sbagliate. 
Per conservare ciò che ci ha fatto amare questa persona, per tenere il grano, occorre conoscerlo per ciò che è, aiutarlo a vedere di sé la zizzania e poi decidere se ciò che è ciò che vogliamo.

Ma che la zizzania ci sia lo deve capire e vedere pure lui, però 

Un abbraccio a tutte e due


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...non lo so.
> Forse la risposta verrà da sola col tempo.
> Ho sempre pensato che l'animo umano sappia trovare la propria strada per il benessere, magari faticherà a trovarla, ma prima o poi ce la fa.
> Basta che non la trovi quando siamo ad un passo dalla tomba...
> E scusa per la drammaticità!


Anche perché,  parlo per me, e'   troppo facile diventare fedeli  quando la pressione fa brutti scherzi e te la sei spassata per anni  alle mie spalle.


----------



## disincantata (5 Settembre 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Non ci resta che sperare di campare abbastanza a lungo


Anche di restare vedove!

Sicuramente risparmieremo fiori e viaggi al camposanto. 

Giustizia Divina!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Unicamente per sua scelta, per cambio di impostazione, per diventare una persona migliore e perché *crede nel matrimonio come sacramento* come me.


No comment


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2014)

questa è tosta





disincantata ha detto:


> Anche di restare vedove!
> 
> Sicuramente risparmieremo fiori e viaggi al camposanto.
> 
> Giustizia Divina!


----------



## Divì (5 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche di restare vedove!
> 
> Sicuramente risparmieremo fiori e viaggi al camposanto.
> 
> Giustizia Divina!


TOWANDAAAA!


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No comment



No, per davvero, ci crediamo ed è anche per questo che finora mi sono piegata, ma non spezzata, poi si vedrà...
Non sono in odore di santità!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per davvero, ci crediamo ed è anche per questo che finora mi sono piegata, ma non spezzata, poi si vedrà...
> Non sono in odore di santità!


Ma se l'hai beccato che chattava?
Diletta porca vacca


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, per davvero, ci crediamo ed è anche per questo che finora mi sono piegata, ma non spezzata, poi si vedrà...
> Non sono in odore di santità!


TU ci credi.


----------



## Dalida (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensavo anche a qual è il ruolo di un terapista.
> Credo che un terapista sia colui che ti fa emergere i conflitti e ti aiuta a trovare la TUA soluzione.
> Quelle risposte che ci ha dato nel tempo Diletta sono le sue risposte, non del terapista.
> -Immagino un dialogo.
> ...


avrei voluto darti un verde per questo post.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

trovi di continuo dei palliativi, che coincidono con le visioni di tuo marito,
per poter tirare avanti, tenertelo vicino, fino alla prossima caduta ... 
Dimostra che alla fine ... non credi in ciò che sostieni ... 

Mi dispiace. Il fatto che non riesci ancora a sopportare le foto, ne è espressione ... 

È tutto una farsa ... l'uomo è così ... come il patto che avete preso,
che se dovesse ricadere, non più di una volta con la stessa donna ... 
È lui, che dirige l'orchestra ... tu balli seguendo la melodia ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se l'hai beccato che chattava?
> Diletta porca vacca


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Diletta (6 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se l'hai beccato che chattava?
> Diletta porca vacca


Ma scusa, che c'entra??? 
Oggi forse sono particolarmente dura di comprendonio, ma, please, prova a spiegarmelo!


----------



## Diletta (6 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> trovi di continuo dei palliativi, che coincidono con le visioni di tuo marito,
> per poter tirare avanti, tenertelo vicino, fino alla prossima caduta ...
> ...



Non lo so Sienne se è lui che dirige l'orchestra...
Quello che so è che io penso di poter starmene anche da sola, ma so anche che la cosa, ora come ora, non mi converrebbe da nessun punto di vista, capisci?
Quindi, per il mio sommo bene, ciò che mi conviene fare è tenere unita la famiglia e cercare il modo di stare il meglio possibile, anche con lui.
Mi lascio aperta la porta della speranza di ricreare una coppia serena, per ora lo considero un compagno di viaggio.
Vedremo...


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma scusa, che c'entra???
> Oggi forse sono particolarmente dura di comprendonio, ma, please, prova a spiegarmelo!


Hai detto che con il matrimonio avete in comune gli stessi valori e il sacramento. A me sembra che siate su piani ben diversi. Altrimenti non lo avresti ribeccato a cercare compagnia.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so Sienne se è lui che dirige l'orchestra...
> Quello che so è che io penso di poter starmene anche da sola, ma so anche che la cosa, ora come ora, non mi converrebbe da nessun punto di vista, capisci?
> Quindi, per il mio sommo bene, ciò che mi conviene fare è tenere unita la famiglia e cercare il modo di stare il meglio possibile, anche con lui.
> Mi lascio aperta la porta della speranza di ricreare una coppia serena, per ora lo considero un compagno di viaggio.
> Vedremo...


Non funziona così.
In ogni situazione che può capitare di dover affrontare si può scegliere di ribellarsi o di accettarla.
La ribellione bisogna attuarla subito, non ha senso né per uno né per l'altro dilazionare fino ad assuefarsi.
Non dico che sia sbagliato farlo. Sarebbe sbagliato per me ma ci sono migliaia di donne che scelgono di farlo.
Tu non ce la fai. O potresti farcela a prezzo della rassegnazione e del completo disincanto.


----------



## disincantata (6 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non funziona così.
> In ogni situazione che può capitare di dover affrontare si può scegliere di ribellarsi o di accettarla.
> La ribellione bisogna attuarla subito, non ha senso né per uno né per l'altro dilazionare fino ad assuefarsi.
> Non dico che sia sbagliato farlo. Sarebbe sbagliato per me ma ci sono migliaia di donne che scelgono di farlo.
> Tu non ce la fai. O potresti farcela a prezzo della rassegnazione e del completo disincanto.


:up:


----------



## Diletta (8 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non funziona così.*
> In ogni situazione che può capitare di dover affrontare si può scegliere di ribellarsi o di accettarla.
> La ribellione bisogna attuarla subito, non ha senso né per uno né per l'altro dilazionare fino ad assuefarsi.
> Non dico che sia sbagliato farlo. Sarebbe sbagliato per me ma ci sono migliaia di donne che scelgono di farlo.
> Tu non ce la fai. O potresti farcela a prezzo della rassegnazione e del completo disincanto.




Altroché se funziona così!
E' brutto, cinico, ben poco morale, e molto praticato.
Non avrei mai pensato di doverne parlare un giorno, io che sono un'idealista con dei principi ben saldi.
Invece, non solo ne parlo, ma ho dovuto affrontare il tema facendone un'accurata analisi.
Dovevo farlo, altrimenti sarei stata solo un'incosciente.
Per il disincanto...ci sto lavorando!
E poi, l'affetto che ci lega, forse non morirà mai del tutto.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai detto che con il matrimonio avete in comune gli stessi valori e il sacramento. A me sembra che siate su piani ben diversi. Altrimenti non lo avresti ribeccato a cercare compagnia.


Ribeccato? mi sono persa qualcosa?


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non lo so Sienne se è lui che dirige l'orchestra...
> Quello che so è che io penso di poter starmene anche da sola, ma so anche che la cosa, ora come ora, non mi converrebbe da nessun punto di vista, capisci?
> Quindi, per il mio sommo bene, ciò che mi conviene fare è tenere unita la famiglia e cercare il modo di stare il meglio possibile, anche con lui.
> Mi lascio aperta la porta della speranza di ricreare una coppia serena, per ora lo considero un compagno di viaggio.
> Vedremo...



Ciao

capisco, anche molto bene. 
Hai una tua "lista di priorità", che include anche altri principi, valori ecc. al di fuori dell'amore ... 
Mi sembra giusto. Infatti, ci sono cose più importanti dell'amore tra un uomo e una donna. 
L'amore di una famiglia unita, l'amore di poter offrire il più possibile ai figlie ... 
Allora, dove sta realmente il problema? Non è ipocrisia o cinismo, ammettere, che poni altre 
priorità ... che per te, c'è altro che assume un certo valore e una certa importanza ecc. 
Certo, che l'affetto non si cancella così, verso una persona ... rimarrà ... perché in parte lui, 
ha tenuto fede alla parola data nel costruire questa famiglia ... e questa parte sussiste. 
L'altra, quella verso te ... pazienza. Chi ci rimette è lui, non te ... perché tu sei rimasta sempre te stessa. 
E continuare con lui, non ti cambia di una virgola. Lo tieni, perché c'è altro più importante a momenti. 

Riprenditi tutti i tuoi pensieri ... ideologie ecc. Anche se stanno in contrasto con le sue. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (8 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco, anche molto bene.
> Hai una tua "lista di priorità", che include anche altri principi, valori ecc. al di fuori dell'amore ...
> ...


Grazie Sienne per questo post.
Infatti, hai capito perfettamente!
Mi sembra che l'abbia ammesso di avere quella lista di priorità...o forse l'ho fatto solo ora.
Capisci che, per me, è comunque una cosa nuova perché avevo anteposto da sempre il noi. 
Davanti a tutto.

Hai ragione, anch'io la penso così: chi ci rimette è lui, ma può ancora imparare l'importanza di quei valori, primo fra tutti, il rispetto.
Io ce l'ho e sto bene così!


----------

